# Çështja kombëtare > Çështja kombëtare >  Kshtu foli Tahir Zemaj, heroj ma i madh mbas Adem Jasharit

## projekti21_dk

Prishtinë, 6 korrik  Tahir Zemaj që nga e hëna është Hero i Kosovës. Dekorimin me këtë urdhër të ish-komandantit që udhëhoqi forcat e UÇK-së të krahut të ish-Qeverisë së Kosovës në ekzil e ka bërë publik presidenti i Republikës, Fatmir Sejdiu, në 12-vjetorin e Betejës së Loxhës, e cila u kujtua të martën në një ceremoni në Teatrin Kombëtar të Kosovës.

Akademia përkujtimore për të kujtuar këtë betejë dhe të rënët e saj, Rrustem Bruçi, Enver Alaj dhe Lumni Surdulli, ka dëshmuar edhe 12 vjet pas saj se *sa e ndarë ka qenë lufta e UÇK-së në Kosovë*: aty nuk ka marrë pjesë asnjë zyrtar qeveritar i Partisë Demokratike të Kosovës, parti kjo në koalicion me LDK-në dhe asnjë zyrtar i Aleancës për Ardhmërinë e Kosovës. Strukturën monopartiake në këtë akademi e kanë prishur vetëm dy deputetë të AKR-së, Ibrahim Makolli e Rita Hajzeraj. 

Dekorimin e Zemajt me urdhrin Hero i Kosovës, Sejdiu e ka bërë me motivacionin se *kolonel Tahir Zemaj tërë jetën dhe personalitetin e vet i shkriu për lirinë, pavarësinë dhe përparimin e Kosovës, dhe se udhëhoqi me mençuri Betejën e Loxhës dhe i solli vendit një fitore shumë të rëndësishme në luftën e përgjithshme të popullit të Kosovës për liri*. 

*Betejën e zhvilluar 12 vjet më parë* në fshatin Loxhë të Pejës *ndërmjet forcave të UÇK-së të krahut të LDK-së dhe forcave serbe,* presidenti i Kosovës, Famir Sejdiu, e ka vlerësuar si njërën ndër *fitoret më të lavdishme në luftën për çlirimin e Kosovës*.

----------


## projekti21_dk

*Arbër Ahmetaj  & Sefedin Krasniqi                         Kështu foli Tahir Zemaj

1. Unë kam për nder të jem shërbëtor i Kosovës, siç e kam për turp ti rri asaj mbi qafë*


- dy fjalë si hyrje 

Kisha dëgjuar prej vitesh se shumë ushtarakë kanë qenë bërë të famshëm nga ditarët që kishin mbajtur gjatë luftës. Në fakt edhe unë kam dashur të mbaj ditar, por angazhimet e shumta më kanë penguar. Nga ana tjetë, ne kemi hyrë në luftë si njësi të organizuara dhe kemi mbajtur dokumentacion të rregullt për çdo veprim, ngjarje, aksion apo ndryshim plani. Për çdo takim kemi mbajtur protokolle, ku janë të shënuara fjalë për fjalë ato që janë thënë, vendimet që janë marrë.  

Nga ana tjetër kam pasur përshtypjen që shumë prej ushtarëve dhe oficerëve të mi do të mbanin ditarë personalë, të cilët do ta hijeshonin rrëfimin për luftën, do ta mbushnin me detaje të imta e të papërceptueshme nga të gjithë, do ta paraqisnin luftën nga një kënd njerëzor, intim, gjë që së bashku me dokumentacionin e ruajtur, do ta plotsonin historinë e luftës dhe të rezistencës së njësive tona. Shumë gjëra nuk janë realizuar, shumë të tjera presin të realizohen në të ardhmen, veç gjëja më e rëndësishme, ajo për të cilën kishim hyrë në luftë, Liria e Kosovës, u realizua. Para kësaj ngjarje të gjitha të tjerat zhvlerësohen, zhyten në hije dhe humbin kuptimin e tyre të mëparshëm. 

Rrjedhimisht unë kurrë nuk do të kisha marrë mundimin të dilja para lexuesve me kujtimet, me dëshmitë e mia. Veç ka disa kohë që kam vërejtur me shqetësim se si ndryshohen faktet, se si manipulohen ngjarjet, se si përdoren disa njërëz, ose si denigrohen disa të tjerë, se si e si për të kënaqur ambicjet e veta politike. Unë nuk kamkurrfarë xhelozie për politikanët. Kurrë skam pasur. Unë jam ushtarak dhe i tillë do të jem deri deri sa të mos më kërkohet ndryshe nga populli im. Unë e ndjej se si ushtarak mund të jap maksimumin tim në të mirë të qytetarëve të mi, në të mirë të Republikës së Kosovës. Megjithatë nuk mund të hesht, kur shoh se si janë lëshuar epshet e përvetësimit të fitoreve të të tjerëve, se si nuk kontrollohen pasionet e egra për të sulmuar gjithçka e gjithkënd që mund ti bëjë hije në rrugën e pushtetit, dikujt. Edhe njëherë po e them, më shkurt me më saktë:   

Ky libër nuk synon të bëjë elektorat as për Tahir Zemën, as për ndonjë parti.  

Ky libër synon të qartësoj të vërtetën për përpjekjet e luftëtarëve të atyre brigadave, eprorëve të tyre, për përpjekjet e Shtabit Suprem 


të Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes së Republikës së Kosovës për të organizuar rezistencën e armatosur ndaj okupatorit. Ato që dëshmohen në këtë libër janë pjesë e asaj të vërtete, në të cilën unë kam qenë pjesmarrës, krijues dhe dëshmitar okular. Misioni i këtij libri është ky pra: Ta ndriçojë, ta mbrojë dhe ta bëjë publike të vërtetën që merr përsipër të pasqyrojë. 

Në cilësinë e komandantit të Zonës së Tretë Operative të Rrafshit të Dukagjinit, kam nderin të shpalos me krenari heroizmin e të rënëve të saj, të premtoj dhe ta mbaj premtimin se, sa të jem gjallë, do të luftoj për idealet për të cilat dhanë jetën. Si bashkëluftëtar i tyre, ndaj dhimbjen dhe krenarinë me familjet që i lindën dhe i rritën. Si epror i lartë ushtarak shpreh mirënjohjen time të thellë dhe vlerësimin tim më të lartë për kolegët e mi oficerë, të cilët me ndjenjë të lartë përgjegjësie, me zotësi dhe kurajo burrnore iu përegjigjën urdhërit të atdheut.  

I falenderoj ata për bashkëpunimin e shkëlqyeshëm, për mirëkuptimin dhe respektin që kanë treguar, në radhë të parë ndaj luftëtarëve të thjeshtë, por edhe ndaj meje si epror i tyre. Unë e çmoj lart punën e institucionit nën urdhërat e të cilit kam luftuar. Kolonel Ahmet Krasniqi, Ministër i Mbrojtjes së Republikës së Kosovës do të mbetet për mua një shembull dinjitoz i ushtarakut atdhetar, një model i shkëlqyer i ushtarakut madhor. Unë i kam njohur dhe respektuar Institucionet e Republikës së Kosovës.  

Presidentin e Republikës e kam konsideruar si Komandant Suprem të Ushtrisë Çlirimatre të Kosovës. Kjo, jo se unë kam demonstruar afinicione politike, por se për të kishin votuar 90 përqind e qytetarëve me të drejtë vote. Unë kam hyrë në Kosovë pikërisht në mbrojtje të atyre qytetarëve, që nën bajonetat dhe zinxhirët e tankeve serbe kishin votuar për udhëheqësin e tyre, ne kemi hyrë në Kosovë jo për të ndryshuar sistemin dhe strukturën politike ndërshqiptare të saj, por  për tia hequr qafe zgjedhën shekullore serbe. Ja sepse e kam respektuar Presidentin Rugova, Parlamentin, Qeverinë dhe Ministrinë e Mbrojtjes së republikës së Kosovës., dhe ja sepse do ti repektoj gjithë jetën ata që zgjidhen me vota nga qytetarët e mi.  

Do të jem gjithë jetën kundër atyre që vijnë në pushtet në Kosovë, siç kanë ardhur serbët me luftë dhe me vrasje, pa pëlqimin e shumicës së popullsisë së saj. Unë e kam për nder të jem shërbëtor i Kosovës siç e kam për turp ti rri asaj mbi qafë. Mirënjohja ime shkon edhe për ata burra e gra trimnesha, për ata djem e vajza të Rrafshit të Dukagjinit e të gjithë Kosovës, që na mbajtën me bukë, na strehuan në shtëpitë e tyre, na i zbutën plagët dhe dhimbjet, na e lehtësuan jetën e ashpër të ushtarit, duke na u gjetur pranë me çka u gjendej. 

Mirënjohja ime e thellë shkon edhe për ata qytetarë të Republikës së Shqipërisë, veçanërisht të atyre rretheve buzë kufirit shqiptaro-shqiptar, që u shëndrruan në mbështetje të sigurtë dhe na ndihmuan duke rrezikuar, e jo rrallë duke dhënë edhe jetën për lirinë e Kosovës. Mirënjohje për mjekët e spitalit ushtarak në Irzniq dhe Krushevc, për ata të spitalit civil të qytetit Bajram Curri dhe spitalit Ushtarak në Tiranë që bënë të mundur shërimin dhe riaftësimin e sa e sa luftëtarëve të plagosur.  

Mirënjohje për shtetet demokratike, Amerikën dhe mekanizmin e tyre të fuqishëm ushtarak NATO-n, që shkurtoi ditët e vuajtjes së popullit tonë, dhe që bashkë me gjakun e derdhur nga të rënët tanë, sollën lirinë e Kosovës.  

U jam mirënjohës gjithashtu gjithë miqve të mi, lista e të cilëve do të ishte shumë e gjatë. Ata më kanë inkurajuar, nxitur dhe ndihmuar për ti kryer sa më mirë detyrimet e mia, si qytetar i Kosovës dhe ushtarak në shërbim të saj.  

Së fundi, por jo përnga rëndësia, falenderoj autorët, Arbër Ahmetaj dhe Sefedin Krasniqi, redaktorin e këtij libri, zotin Shefqet Jashari-Strofci që punuan aq shumë dhe bënë të mundur realizimin e tij.  

Çdo dobësi e mundshme e këtij libri më përket mua dhe jo autorëve apo redaktorit të tij.  

Dua tu kërkoj falje të gjithë atyre bashkëluftëtarëve, emërat e të cilëve për arsye të ndryshme nuk figurojnë në këtë libër. Ata nuk janë harruar, por ka qenë e pamundur të përmenden të gjithë. Faleminderit edhe lexuesve, për mirëkuptimin e të cilëve jam i sigurtë.(Fq.9-12) 

Tahir Zemaj

----------


## projekti21_dk

*2. Kush është Tahir Zemaj ?*

Ka lindur me 28 dhjetor 1951 në Strellc të Epërm. Shkollën fillore dhe tetëvjeçare i mbaron në Strellc dhe Isniq. 
Pas tyre ndjek gjimnazin 11maji, në Pejë, pas vitit të dytë orientohet në drejtimin shkencor. Ai rrjedh nga një familje punëtore e fshatare, ka katër vëllëzër dhe tri motra. Dëshira e babës së tij, si e çdo prindi të etur për arsimin e fëmijëve të vet, ka qenë tu krijonte mundësi fëmijëve për shkollim. Zemaj përmend dëshirën e babës së tij që njëri nga djemtë të studjonte në një akademi ushtarake.  Vëllai i madh nuk ka qenë shumë i lidhur me familjen dhe prindërit, ndaj kam pranuar të konkuroj dhe kam fituar të drejtën për tu regjistruar në Akademinë Ushtarake. Kam kaluar pa asnjë pengesë kontrollet psiqike dhe fizike.  
Kështu kam filluar studimet në Akademinë Ushtarako-Teknike në Zagreb. Gjatë vitit të parë kam pasur vështërsi të jashtëzakonshme lidhur me gjuhën. Të gjitha provimet i kam dhënë duke përdorur fjalorët dy gjuhësh dhe ia kam arritur. 
Megjithatë, Zagrebi ishte larg nga shtëpia ime, gjë që më pengonte edhe në mësime. Ndaj kam kërkuar të takohem me gjeneral Ramiz Abdylin, Kryeshef i Akademisë Ushtarake në Zagreb. Në atë takim ai më ka sugjeruar që të vazhdoja vitin e dytë në Beograd në akademinë e forcave toksore. 

Rrjedhimisht vitin e dytë. Me disa provime shtesë, e fillova në Beograd. Kemi qenë 28 shqiptarë të regjistruar. Aty kam gjetur edhe Ahmet Krasniqin. Kjo kohë i përket vitit 1969. Plan-programi mësimor ka qenë shumë i ngarkuar. Ka pasur më tepër lëndë shkencore se sa ushtarake. Matematika, fizika, mekanika, kibernetika, elektroteknika etj, program i ngjeshur mësimor që nuk përballohej lehtë nga studentë që kishin ardhur nga gjimnaze apo shkolla të mesme pa një traditë të konsoliduar. 

Në fund të vitit të dytë kemi mbetur vetëm dy vetë, unë dhe Ahmet Krasniqi. Në vitin e tretë dhe të katërt kemi vazhduar specializimin në Sarajevë, ku edhe jemi diplomuar. Gradën e parë si nëntoger e kemi marrë në Beograd. Në qershor të vitit 1973, kemi filluar punë.  

Kam kërkuar që të emërohem në Pejë, për fatin tim kërkesa më është pranuar dhe kam filluar punë në kazermën e Pejës. Aty kam qenë komandues i togës së përzier që përfshinte lloje të ndryshme armësh, të lehta e të mesme. Në atë post kam qëndruar një vit. Nënkolonel Ali Muhaxheri, i cili ka qenë një njeri dhe ushtarak i mrekullueshëm, me vizione të qarta atdhetare, punonte në degën e korparmatës së Kosovës. Kam kontaktuar me të. Ai njeri ka pasur dije të gjëra ushtarake, por edhe për shumë gjëra të tjera.  

Ai më ka nxitur të mësoj e të përvetësoj më thellë disa dije speciale ushtarake. Aty kanë qenë fillesat. Jam promovuar në postin e komanduesit të kompanisë. (Në ndryshim nga terminologjia që përdoret në Shqipëri, në ushtrinë Jugosllave të asaj kohe, pozitat e drejtuesve ushtarak deri në rang batalioni janë quajtur komandues dhe jo komandant. Një ndikim i tillë është reflektuar edhe gjatë luftës në Kosovë, ku, një drejtues skuadre është quajtur komandant  kjo mund ta ketë krijuar edhe atë përshtypjen që ka pasur shumë komandantë në luftën e Kosovës. Kur janë mbledhur tre veta, njërin e kanë shpallur komandant ! Rrjedhimisht, ka pasur dhjetëra komandantë në një fshat). Deri në nivel batalioni e sipër, kemi të bëjmë me komandant, hiearki që shkon deri në komandant armate. 

Shkallën e dytë të kualifikimit ushtarak, magjistraturën e kam pasë regjistruar në Beograd dhe ato provime i kam dhënë me sukses. Në Sarajevë jam specializuar për komandant dhe aty kam njohur edhe një epror shqiptar, i cili më vonë është përfshirë në Shtabin Suprem të Republikës së Kosovës, zotin Agim Mehmeti. Ai ka qenë mësimdhënës në akademinë e ulët ushtarake në Sarajevë.  

Pas pak kohe  ai u burgos për shkaqe politike, humbi edhe karrierën ushtarake. Kam qenë komandant në krahinën e Timokut, pastaj kam punuar në organet e zbulimit dhe të kundër-zbulimit pranë organit të Sigurimit për shtete ballkanike. Përsëri ka qenë Muhaxheri, i cili në atë kohë bënte stazhin për komandant divizioni për të marrë gradën e gjeneralit, që më ka sygjeruar ti lë punët nëpër shtabe dhe të filloj të aftësohem për komandant  do të thotë të punoja me trupat dhe jo në administratën ushtarake.  

Propozimi i tij ka qenë që unë të kaloja në njësitë operative dhe të merrja postin e zëvëndës komandantit të batalionit. Vetëm pas një viti jam emëruar komandant batalioni në Zajeqar, në një moshë shumë të re për atë detyrë. Kjo në vitin 1980. Nuk kam përmendur disa kurse, speciale për zbulim dhe kundër zbulim, pastaj një tjetër për një armë-raketën tokë-tkë të tipit malutka 9K11M, minahedhësit 82 milimetra, madje kam qenë i vetmi instruktor i kësaj arme në Armatën e Dytë. Armë të cilën e kam përdorur më vonë në luftë kunër forcave serbe në Kosovë. Ka qenë e vetmja armë artilerike e këmbësorisë, vonë kemi marrë disa minahedhësa 120 në luftën e Kosharës. 

Më kujtohet - thotë Zemaj  i ashtuquajturi « kundërrevolucion » i vitit 1981 në Kosovë. Ushtria, edhe pase me kushtetutë e kishte të ndaluar që të përzihej në trazirat e brendshme, i futi hundët. Eprorët shqiptarë e kanë kundërshtuar një gjë të tillë duke e paguar disa herë shumë shtrenjtë. Presioni ndajh eprorëve shqiptarë u rrit jasht mase, ndërkohë, që në mënyrë enigmatike disa kolegë disa kolegë të mi, oficerë shqiptarë « u zhdukën » ! 

Kjo gjë ka ndodhur edhe me shumë ushtarë shqiptarë. Në Krahinën e Timokut, ku unë shërbeja gjatë asaj kohe, nuk kanë ndodhur këto gjëra dhe jo krejt për meritë timen, pasi edhe komandanti i divizionit ka qenë shqiptar. Për pesë vite nuk ka ndodhur asgjë, asnjë ushtar i plagosur apo i vrarë, asnjë epror i zhdukur. Sigurisht që tentimet për të na provokuar, me qëllim që të na akuzonin e më vonë edhe të na gjykonin nëpër gjykatat ushtarake, kanë qenë të shpeshta, por kanë dështuar.  

Ndoshta kemi qenë edhe me fat, por edhe e kemi mbështetur njëri-tjetrin. Ali Muhaxheri avancoi në gradën gjeneral dhe u kthye në Kosovë në postin e kryeshefit të Korpormatës së Kosovës, më vonë edhe komandant i mbrojtjes territoriale të Kosovës. Eshtë po ai që ka kontribuar në afrimin tim në Prishtinë, ku fillova punë në Shtabin e Mbrojtjes territoriale të Kosovës.  (Fq.13-16)

----------


## projekti21_dk

*3. Në tymnajën politike të 81-shit, shqiptarëve po u ngushtohej laku 
nga të gjitha anët*

Duke parë rreziqet që i kanoseshin popullit shqiptar, pas vitit 81, më kujtohet një detaj, kur gjenerali hynë në zyrën time në shtabin e Korparmatës në Prishtinë dhe më thotë : « Deri tani ti mund të kesh lexuar vetëm këtë shtyp, duke më treguar një gazetë « Politika » që ndodhej në tavolinë, tani e tutje dua të të shoh duke lexuar së pari « Rilindjen ». Duhet fillimisht të flasësh gjuhën letrare shqipe, pasi që tani e tutje çdo kontakt juaji me shtabet rajonale do të jetë në gjuhën shqipe ». 

Shihej nevoja që eprorët shqiptarë të mësonin sa më shumë për luftën antiterroriste dhe antidiversioniste, një lloj i luftës speciale. Më vonë filluan të formohen njësite të tilla pranë shtabeve komunale dhe rajonale. Këtë punë e kam udhëhequr nga Komanda në Prishtinë. Gjatë gjithë kohës që gjeneral Muhaxheri ka drejtuar në Kosovë, serbët nuk kanë mundur ti fusin shumë hundët në aftësimin e kuadrove shqiptarë, sigurisht që ka pasur edhe serbë. Në atë kohë krijuam qendrën e parë në Ajvali. Qendra për aftësimin e Kuadrove Ushtarak të Mbrojtjes territoriale të Kosovës nën drejtimin e kolonelIsmail Maliqit, i cili është vrarë në rrethana misterioze-me një përplasje me makinë në dalje të Tunelit të Mitrovicës, bashkë me familjen. 

Në këtë qendër trajnimi kanë kaluar të gjithë eprorët shqiptarë. Kjo ka nisur në vitin 1985, si projekt i mbrojtjes territoriale deri në fund të 1987. Në vitin 1986 kam pasur rast të njihem edhe me Sali Çekun. Njohja ime me të, që nga ajo kohë, ka luajtur rol dhe ka pasur peshë. Tek ai, unë vura re dëshirën e thellë për të përvetësuar të gjitha programet dhe llojet e luftrave speciale. Më kujtohet sidomos çasti, pasi ishte bindur se me mua mund të fliste hapur, kur më ka thënë : « Ne shqiptarët vetëm me armë mund të çlirohemi, veç nuk duhet ta lëmë kurrë prapa as diplomacinë ! » 

Në atë kohë më thërret zoti Muhaxheri, i cili më njofton për fjalët që qarkullonin rreth meje, për të cilat u garantova se nuk kishin asnjë lidhje me mua, as me të vërtetën. Kam pasur mundësi të largohem, « të arratisem » por nuk kam dashur, sepse e ndjeja veten të pastër. Të nesërmen më kanë thirrur për bisedë informative e më kanë  dërguar fillimisht në Nish, pastaj në Beograd. Aty për aty është  fabrikuar akuza se gjoja « qenkësha i lidhur me mafian shqiptare, e cila qenka e interesuar për të nduhmuar kundërrevolucionin në Kosovë ». Më thanë se më kishin parë me atë  e me këtë. Asnjë dëshmi nuk ekziston për lidhjet e mia  me njerzë të tillë. Personalisht, kurrë nuk kam besuar se do të jetë Mafia, ajo që do të mund të bëjë diçka për çlirimin e Kosovës. Jo, veç djemtë dhe vajzat e saj, gjaku dhe djersa e tyre e ndershme mund ta çlironin dhe e çliruan. 

Megjithatë serbët formuluan një akuzë  do ta tregoj aktakuzën  « keqpërdorim i detyrës zyrtare dhe financim i kontrarevolucionit në Kosovë nëpërmjet kontrabandës ». Jam dënuar gjashtë vjet. Në gjykatën e shkallës së dytë ma kanë zbritur në katër vjet, prej të cilave tre, i kamë bërë në burgjet e Nishit, Leskovcit, Mitrovicës, Prishtinës, Gjyrakovcit, Pejës dhe Dubravës. (Fq.17-18)

----------


## projekti21_dk

*4. Kush e ka ndihmuar Tahir Zemën të arratiset nga Burgu i Dubravës ?*

Dezintegrimi i Jugosllavisë sapo kishte filluar dhe serbët po përpiqeshin të eliminonin të gjithë personat e rrezikshëm, ata për të cilët mendohej se do të rrezikonin edhe me armë kundër planeve të tyre. Në mesin e tyre ka qenë edhe Tahir Zemaj. 

Plani ka qenë që ai të "transferohej" në një burg tjetër, në të cilin ai kurrë nuk do të mbërrinte i gjallë. "Kur ka ardhur puna për të më likuiduar në burg, me ndihmën e disa gardianëve shqiptarë, të cilët kishin kryer shërbimin ushtarak në njësitë e mia, kam marrë vesh se ishte mbajtur një mbledhje dhe se "do të më transferonin në burgun e Pozharevcit" në fakt do të më eleminonin. Me ndihmën e atyre ushtarëve jam arratisur nga burgu i Dubravës". 

Zemaj i përmend me konsideratë dhe mirënjohje emrat e Xhavit Balës, mbikqyrës, Mehmet Demaj, Sherif Thaçit si edhe të komandantit të burgut të Dubravës, Sokol Blakaj. Zemaj shpjegon se kjo ka ndodhur në vitin 1991 dhe historia e arratisjes është një sagë e vërtetë, por së cilës ai nuk dëshiron t'i kushtojë vëmendje në këtë libër. 

Pas tre katër ditësh me ndihmën e familjes dhe të disa djemve të fshatit të tij, largohet nga Kosova për në Slloveni, Zvicër dhe së fundi në Gjermani. Në Berlin ai strehohet tek disa të afërm të tij. "Në ato ditë më janë gjetur shumë njerëz" kujton koloneli. (Fq.19)

----------


## projekti21_dk

*5 Kontaktet me njerëzit e Qeverisë së Kosovës dhe projektet e para*

Në atë kohë sa kishte filluar veprimtarinë Qeveria e Republikës së Kosovës në ekzil. Me ndihmën e Ramush Tahirit, ndihmës i Kryeministrit për Problemet Ushtarake dhe të Sigurisë, si dhe të Sali Çekut në Shtutgart, Tahir Zemaj vendos kontaktet e para dhe pajiset me një pasaportë kroate. Aty ka filluar punën për krijimin e programeve të vetëmbrojtjes së popullatës në kushtet e luftës speciale që zhvillonte Serbia ndaj popullit shqiptar të Kosovës. Aty janë vendosur lidhjet me një pjesë të madhe të eprorëve shqiptarë që e kishin braktisur ushtrinë Jugosllave.  

Po aty, Tahir Zemaj është takuar për herë të parë edhe me Safet Zhulalin, i cili ka premtuar se "do të ndihmonte me të gjitha mundësitë përpjekjet e tyre". "Ky premtim i Ministrit të Mbrojtjes së qeverisë së parë demokratike shqiptare të pas Luftës së Dytë botërore - thekson Zemaj, - është reflektuar me formimin e bërthamave të para, në një prej të cilave ka qenë Sali Çeku". Tahir Zemaj urdhërohet nga Qeveria e Republikës së Kosovës për të udhëtuar për në Çekosllavaki, të bisedojë për kontraktimin e armëve në vitin 1992. Atje ai ka bërë përzgjedhjen e gjithë arsenalit luftarak që duhej, ka sjellë gjithë dokumentacionin shoqërues, katalogjet. 

"Ai armatim ka pasur vlerë 2 milion marka, që nuk u paguan nga qeveria e Bujar Bukoshit, pasi fondi i saj ka qenë në fillimet e veta. Ato armë u morën nga disa djem shqiptarë nga Maqedonia dhe me sa di unë ai armatim ka përfunduar në Shqipëri. Nuk e di saktësisht se çka ndodhur me të. Kam marrë vesh më vonë, që ai armatim është ripaguar edhe njëherë për të hyrë në Kosovë. Ka pasur pushkë snajper, mortaja krahu, automatikë, bomba dore, raketa "Malutka" të prodhimit rus, antitanke etj. Atë armatim e ka ripaguar për së dyti Ahmet Krasniqi.  

Pas shumë hallesh ai armatim përfundimisht ka hyrë në Kosovë" saktëson Zemaj. "Nga Gjermania kemi filluar - siç përmenda, kontaktimin me ushtarakët shqiptarë në Perëndim, por edhe me ata që kishin mbetur nëpër shtetet e ish Jugosllavisë. Në Kroaci kishim disa kolegë që ishin përfshirë në luftime krah forcave kroate, shumica e ushtarakëve shqiptarë kishin dezertuar nga ushtria jugosllave, ata që patën mbetur qenë një numër shumë i papërfillshëm. Ata me të cilët kemi kontaktuar, kanë treguar entuziazëm dhe gatishmëri.  

Mirëpo brenda resorit tonë diçka nuk po shkonte në rregull, kanë ndodhur disa probleme me dorëheqjet, fillimisht ishte Ramush Tahiri, pastaj Nik Gjeloshi. Unë jam ushtarak dhe nuk mund të gjykoj politikisht eprorët e mi civil dhe ushtarak, por vërtetë diku nuk shkonte puna. U bënë shumë ndryshime, u dhanë dorëheqje, kush ishte shkaktari ? A qe kryetari i Qeverisë shkaktar që njerëzit dhanë dorëheqje, apo qenë këta të fundit që nuk qenë të zotët ta drejtojnë atë resor? 

Siç thash nuk jam kompetent për të dhënë përgjigje të tilla, por di se punët nuk po shkonin siç duhej, mjerisht u vunë re edhe simptomat e para të një smundje të vjetër: përçarjet. 

Megjithatë grupi i Sali Çekut kishte filluar punën dhe na informonte vazhdimisht se si shkonte stërvitja. Personalisht kam kërkuar që të përfshihem në stërvitjen e ushtarëve dhe oficerëve shqiptarë, por nga Shqipëria na është thënë se " nuk ishte e nevojshme pasi ata kishin kuadro të mjaftueshme dhe të afta për ta bërë vetë një punë të tillë".(Fq.21-22)

----------


## projekti21_dk

*6. Pse nuk shkoi në SHBA të specializohej për një vit Tahir Zemaj ?*

Ka qenë vet sali Çeku që i ka sugjeruar dhe e ka nxitur Tahir Zemën të shkonte për bisedime lidhur me ndonjë bashkëpunim të mundshëm në interesa të çështjes shqiptare, me forcat amerikane në Qendrën për Zbulim dhe Kundërzbulim për Europën Juglindore në Ausburg. 

Gjërat që janë biseduar atëherë me amerikanët, në vitin 1993, kanë dal të vërteta dhe janë realizuar gjatë luftës në Kosovë. "Në parantezë më duhet të them se në intervistën time gjatë procedurës së kërkimit të azilit politik në Gjermani -  saktëson Zemaj - ka marrë pjesë edhe një oficer amerikan. Ata qenë të bindur që unë isha një oficer dhe që dija shumë gjëra që u interesonin lidhur me ushtrinë Jugosllave, informacione që u interesonin sidomos njerëzve të asaj qendre që përmendëm më sipër. 

Ata më propozuan të punoja me ta. Me thënë të drejtën përveç që kam pasur  frikë për familjen time që ndodhej në Kosovë, kam hezituar ta pranoj ftesën e tyre edhe për shkak se unëm isha i angazhuar ushtarakisht dhe kisha në një farë mënyre eprorët e mi, civil dhe ushtarak. Nuk mund të veproja më në kokën time, ndaj, e kam refuzuar kërkesën e tyre për një specializim njëvjeçar kundërzbulimi në Amerikë. 

I kam njoftuar eprorët e mi ushtarak dhe civil për çdo bisedë apo ofertë të tyre dhe sigurisht që edhe atyre, amerikanëve, u tregoja se qeshë njeri i angazhuar me institucionet e vendit tim. Në vitin 1993-94 Ahmet Krasniqi ka qenë në Kroaci, pa punë, i burgosur dy herë. Kam treguar për njohjet e mia me të. Kam qenë i bindur që ai mund t'u printe punëve dhe këtë gjë, edhe e kam sugjeruar. Puna e qeverisë ka pasur herë rënie  e herë ngritje. 

Ndërkohë, Kosova gati zbrazej nga të rinjtë. Ne nuk mund t'u sugjeronim të rinjëve tanë të bënin shërbimin ushatrak në armatën serbe. Ndërsa ushtrimi i  tyre në vendet e tjera ka qenë i pamundur. Kemi bërë përpjekje nëpërmjet disa klubeve të sporteve luftarake. S'kemi arritur gjë. Jemi përpjekur t'i dërgojmë në Turqi për t'i stërvitur, por edhe atje kemi dështuar. Rrjedhimisht nuk kemi mundur t'i përgatitim ata për luftë në Kosovë. Donim të përgatisnim jo më shumë se dy-tre qind vetë për fillim dhe këta pastaj, do të mund të përgatisnin të tjerët. (Fq.23-24)

----------


## projekti21_dk

*7. Ministria e Mbrojtjes që u burgos në Kosovë !*

Me një bujë të jashtëzakonshme organet serbe në vitin 1993 thanë se qe "zbuluar dhe shpartalluar në Kosovë një strukturë politiko-ushtarake, ministria e Mbrojtjes së Republikës së Kosovës". Njerëzit që bënin pjesë në të u arrestuan dhe nëpër disa gjyqe propagandistike morën dënime të rënda. "Kam qenë në dijeni se ishte formuar një Ministri e Mbrojtjes Civile të Kosovës, pastaj mësimdhënës në Universitet) si dhe disa eprorë që unë i njihja, si Zaim Berisha, që janë kyçur në atë sistem, bashkë me disa komandantë të shtabeve rajonale të mbrojtjes territoriale në pothuajse të gjitha komunat e Kosovës.  

Ajo mua më është dukur një punë e mirë, por ata u burgosën shpejt, dhe ndoshta, bashkë me burgosjen kanë ruajtur deri më sot edhe enigmën se pse ndodhi ashtu, a ka pasur njerëz që nuk do të qe dashur të përfshiheshin, pasi ndoshta ajo edhe ka sjell burgosjen. 

Ata, në se janë gjallë dhe të liruar nga burgu do të ndihmonin shumë po të shpjegonin vetë se si ka ndodhur, si janë organizuar, çfarë kanë bërë dhe në fund të fundit si ka ardhur deri tek burgosja e tyre. Nejse, edhe kjo përpjekje nuk pati ndonjë sukses dhe jo për shkak të paaftësisë apo përkushtimit, ata kanë qenë shumica profesionist, thjeshtë ata janë dekonspiruar nga dikush dhe rrjedhimisht janë shkatërruar dhe burgosur. Por procesi i përpjekjeve nuk është ndalur. Ekspertët tanë janë përpjekur përsëri".(Fq.25-26)

----------


## projekti21_dk

*8. Si u krijua Ministria e Mbrojtjes në krye të së cilës u emërua Ahmet Krasniqi ?*

"Eprorët dhe ekspertët tanë ushtarakë kanë qenë gjatë gjithë kohës të angazhuar, në të gjitha shtetet. Në Gjermani punonte Sali Veseli, në Zvicër Agim Mehmeti, në Slloveni punonte Ismet Ibishi, Kemal Shaqiri punonte në Kroaci etj. Këta njerëz kanë bashkëpunuar me njëri-tjetrin dhe me nënshkrimin e tyre ka ardhur deri tek emërimi i Ahmet Krasniqit, si koordinator i të gjithë ushtarakëve brenda dhe jashtë Kosovës. Dokumenti ku ndodhet nënshkrimi i tyre  gjendet në arkivin e Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes. Kështu është formuar Këshilli Drejtues i ushtarakëve  për t'iu përgjigjur situatës kanosëse në trojet tona. 

Personalisht kam qenë i informuar për aktivitetin dhe angazhimin e grupeve të para të luftëtarëve në kuadër të Qeverisë së Republikës së Kosovës, për bërthamat e para të luftëtarëve ndër të cilët kanë qenë Sali Çeku, Adem Jashari, Zahir Pajaziti etj. 

Kanë qenë operacionet e tyre ilegale, si vendosja e eksplozivëve, vrasjet e policëve etj, të vetmet veprime luftarake në Kosovë gjatë asaj kohe. 

Kur është dhënë nënshkrimi për krijimin e këtij Këshilli të Ushtarakëve, aty është pranuar që Ahmet Krasniqi të jetë koordinues për gjithë diasporën si dhe për brenda Kosovës, koordinues për formimin e Shtabit Suprem dhe Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes së republikës së Kosovës. Kjo gjë është bërë në konsultime edhe me zotni Bujar Bukoshin, kryeministër i Qeverisë së republikës së Kosovës, i cili ka pranuar sygjerimin tonë dhe ka nënshkruar emërimin e Ahmet Krasniqit. Dikush më vonë, dhe pikërisht Sali Veseli, e ka mohuar faktin që kryeministri ka firmosur emërimin e Ahmet Krasniqit. Ai dokument, siç thashë ekziston në arkivin e Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes së republikës së Kosovës, dhe jo veç Veseli, por kushdo mund ta verifikojë. 

Pas vrasjes së legjendës së trimërisë shqiptare Adem Jasharit, Sali Çeku më lajmëron dhe më propozon që urgjentisht të takohemi në shtëpinë e tij në Shtutgart që të më fliste për kontaktet e tij me Adem Jasharin. Unë e kam njohur nëpërmjet tij thjesht si luftëtar dhe atdhetar, nuk kam pasur dije tjetër, as për aftësitë e tij ushtarake, as politike. Aty kam marrë informacion më të  plotë rreth tij. Gjatë gjithë natës nuk kemi fjetur në përpjekje për të gjetur një mundësi për të vepruar.  

Atë natë kemi marrë kontakt me Zotni Ahmet Krasniqin dhe Agim Mehmetin, që gjendeshin në Zvicër, pasi ato ditë qe formuar grupi koordinues dhe po hidhte themelet Ministria e Mbrojtjes së Kosovës. Të nesërmen kemi udhëtuar për në Zvicër dhe atje u takuam me zotin Krasniqi. Prezentë kanë qenë Agim Mehmeti, Hilmi Nebihu dhe ushtarakë të tjerë. Pas shumë voitesh ky ishte takimi i parë me zotni Krasniqi. Kemi shkëmbyer mesazhe të shkurtëra miqësore dhe i jemi vënë punës. 

Aty janë marrë vendimet e para për tiu përgjigjur detyrave ushtarake dhe për një organizim profesional dhe institucional të luftës së armatosur  kundër pushtuesit. Pastaj me zotni Çeku jemi kthyer në Gjermani dhe kemi filluar përgatitjet për luftë. 

Ndërkohë, kolonel Krasniqi me disa oficerë është nisur për në  Oslo për tu takuar me Adem Demaçin. Në ato bisedime është rënë dakord për këto gjëra:  

- Së pari, për formimin e shtabit të përbashkët me qendër në Tiranë.  
- Së dyti, do të njiheshin të gjitha njësitë që vepronin në Kosovë, emërtimi i tyre i përbashkët  UÇK dhe stema e saj.  
- Së treti, të gradoheshin dhe të plotsoheshin me oficerë profesionistë ato njësi, për të krijuar kështu hierarkinë ushtarake dhe institucionale.  
- Së katërti, do të ekzistonin të dyja fondet, ai i Emërgjencës që menazhohej nga Qeveria dhe ai që thirrej Vendlindja Thërret.  
- Së pesti çdo informatë apo komunikatë shtypi do të duhej të kalonte përmes Shtabit në Tiranë.  
- Së gjashti, të sigurohej komandimi i të gjitha njësive nga oficerë profesionistë.  

Kolonel Ahmet Krasniqi, i armatosur me këtë marrëveshje është nisur për në Tiranë për të ngritur infrastrukturën e nevojshme për vendosjen e Shtabit Suprem. Për të gjitha këto  thotë Zemaj,  - jam informuar nga Tirana, dhe kol. Krasniqi më ka urdhëruar që të nisem menjëherë për Tiranë bashkë me Sali Çekun dhe disa eprorë të tjerë. (Fq.27-29)

----------


## projekti21_dk

*9. Punët e para, vështirësitë dhe fërkimet !*

Në pjesën e dytë të dimrit të vitit 1997-98, represioni në Kosovë u rrit shumë, mijëra forca të reja policore dhe ushtarake, të mbështetura nga njësi tankiste dhe autoblinda u përqëndruan në Kosovë. Nga ana tjetër edhe shqipotarët kishin vendosur ti përgjigjeshin me forcë, pa llogaritur nëse do të vdisnin apo jo, gjithë asaj dhune që po ushtrohej mbi ta. Në pothuajse të katër anët e Kosovës, kishte grupe të vogëla të armatosura, të cilat vepronin ilegalisht duke sulmuar forca të veçuara policie, objekte ushtarake, policore etj. Për tiu përgjigjur kësaj situate shpërthyese duheshin bërë përpjekje më serioze. Faktikisht ballafaqimi i madh ushtarak po afrohej me shpejtësi marramendëse, ndaj punët dhe detyrat konkrete për mbrojtjen e Kosovës nuk prisnin më gjatë. 

Gjatë asaj kohe është rritur mjaft intensiteti i veprimeve tona  kujton Kolonel Zemaj. Mendonim se si ti nisnim eprorët dhe si ti shpërndanim ata nëpër zona të ndryshme ku kishin influencë. Për këtë gjë u është bërë thirrje një numri të madh eprorësh, shumë prej të cilëve janë paraqitur. Bie fjala, Ismet Aliu i ka lënë të gjitha punët e tij në Bosnje dhe është paraqitur. Lufta kishte filluar dhe Ministria e Mbrojtjes u ka propozuar  sipas marrëveshjes  dekorime dhe grada atyre që po vepronin në terren. Ne kishim ndërmend ti përfshinim të gjithë, për ti injoruar akuzat serbe se gjoja UÇK-ja qe një organizatë e fraksionuar në dhjetra nëngrupe terroriste, marksiste, fondamentaliste e kësi lloj fabrikimesh të propagandës serbe. 

Ne nuk na interesonte, po mendoj nuk ajo puna jonë, se kush e kishte njohur Republikën e Kosovës, Shqipëria, Italia, Franca apo dikush tjetër, për ne si ushtarakë rëndësi ka pasur që e kishte njohur populli i saj. Për ne me rëndësi ishte që gjithçka të bëhej me hierarki ushtarake, të kishte një drejtim vertikal dhe horizontal në luftën tonë. Kjo do të lehtësonte jo veç luftën, por edhe kontaktet me aleatët tanë të shprehur si dhe me ata që do të mund të na ofronin ndihmën e tyre më vonë.  

Aty kanë filluar të shfaqen fërkimet e para, si dhe ata , që do ta pengonin më vonë luftën në Kosovë. Ka pasur mjerisht edhe mungesë informacioni. Ne si ushtarakë pak jemi interesuar se cilat kanë qenë rrymat politike, ne kemi menduar se mund të bisedojmë me këdo për të mirën e luftës dhe të së ardhmes së Kosovës. 

Befas, vumë re, që ato që qenë biseduar në Oslo me përfaqësuesin politik të UÇK-së, nuk po realizoheshin. Ne kurrë nuk kemi menduar se fërkime të tilla politike do të mund të reflektoheshin edhe në terren. Maksimumi që kemi menduar ka qenë  se ndonjë politikan do të dëshironte të përfitonte nga lufta.  

Gjatë atyre ditëve në Tiranë janë përpiluar planet për formimin e brigadave dhe njësive operative. Pak ditë më vonë nga mesi i muajit maj jemi vendosur në Viçidol, Tropojë me disa oficerë mes të cilëve Sali Çeku, Fadil Hadërgjonaj, Sefedin Kuçi, Bajram Stojkaj, Ismet Ibishi, Farush Thaçi, Ismet Çeku, Saim Tahiri etj. Në Viçidol kemi gjetur një depo logjistike të shtabit Suprem për të cilën kujdesej Zenun Idrizi. Në atë depo kishte armatime dhe municione. Shtabi ka qenë i vendosur në një shtëpi-shkollë, pronë e Muharrem Tafës, një ish punonjës i kufirit shqiptar, i cili gjatë gjithë kohës ka punuar me  eprorët tanë në vëzhgimin e kufirit, në gjetjen e shtigjeve dhe vendeve të sigurta për kalim. 

 Falë njohjeve të tij dhe punës së përbashkët me eprorët tanë, ne kemi pasur njohje të thellë për zonën kufitare, për vendëndodhjen e trupave dhe rojeve serbe deri në Stanet e  Stubles, disa kilometra brenda territorit të Kosovës. 

Çdo ushtarë që vinte nga Kosova, pajisej me armë dhe, nuk I shiteshin armë, siç për turpin e dikujt, edhe ka ndodhur gjatë luftës. Ministria e Mbrojtjes dhe Shtabi Suprem kishte filluar blerjen e armatimit dhe shpërndarjen e tij nëpër fshatra. Armatimi, siç thashë, jepej falas. Lufta në Dukagjin po ashpërsohej. Vendosëm kontakt me luftëtarët në terren. Nëpërmjet telefonit satelitor, biseduam së pari me Adem Ukëhaxhajn dhe pesë eprorë të tjerë që vepronin në zonën e Dukagjinit. Pasi na informuan për situatën, ata na kërkuan që të hynim sa më shpejt në Kosovë, pasi Rrafshit të Dukagjinit po i kërcnohej shkatërrimi.  

Nga kufiri kalonin çdo ditë të rinj dhe qytetarë të dëbuar të Kosovës. Atyre që vinin vetëm, u kërkonim që menjëherë të mobilizoheshin, ndërsa atyre që vinin me familje, u jepnim disa ditë kohë sa për ti stabilizuar familjet dhe pastaj të ktheheshin për tu monilizuar. Në një prej atyre ditëve, kam shkruar një letër  dhe me tre korrierë, në mes tyre edhe Xajë Çela nga fshati Viçidol, e kam nisur për në Rrafshin e Dukagjinit në adresë të eprorëve në adresë të eprorëve Gani Gjukaj nga Strellci i Ultë, Kapiten, Skender Rexhahmetaj dhe Shaban Avdimetaj. Nëpërmjet asaj letre kam kërkuar një numër të caktuar djemsh që të vinin në Shqipëri dhe të fillonin të përgatiteshin. 

Për të mos u larguar nga ky subjekt më duhet të përmend me konsideratë dhe respekt shumë të lartë luftëtarin Xajë Çela nga rrethi i Tropojës, i cili ka qenë i angazhuar në luftime gjatë gjithë kohës. Ka shërbyer si korrier i sigurtë dhe guximtar, ka hyrë e dalë në Kosovë duke dërguar lajme, armë dhe duke sjellë me vete rekrutë, civilë etj. Kur kemi hyrë së bashku në Kosovë, ai ka mbetur në fshatin Jasiq nën komandën e Rrustem Berishës dhe të Agim Ramadanit, ku ka luftuar deri në fund. Në betejën e Kosoharës kam marrë vesh se ishte plagosur shumë rëndë. 

Ti kthehemi edhe njëherë bazës sonë stërvitore. Ne mendonim të bënim një bazë stërvitore, ku të stërvisnim ushtarë për 7-12 ditë. 

Kjo bazë u vendos të bëhej në Papaj, për sigurimin e së cilës na ka ndihmuar jashtë mase komandanti i Kufirit për rrethin e Tropojës zoti Selim Demushi. Ky njeri kishte vite që ishte i angazhuar për tI ndihmuar njerëzit që luftonin për Kosovën. 

Mua më ka njohur me të Sali Çeku, i cili kishte vite që e njihte dhe bashkëpunonte. Ne i jemi mirënjohës për jetë për kontributin e madh që ka dhënë, jo veç me njohuritë e tij të thella për kufirin me situatën në të, por edhe për ndërhyrjet e guximshme pranë autoriteteve shqiptare të policisë dhe ushtrisë në Tropojë për të na bërë të mundur të veprojmë, për të shmangur incidentet dhe për ti zgjidhur ato, kur na ndodhnin të imponuara. Ai na ka ndihmuar për të siguruar kazermën në Papaj dhe na ka dhënë gjithë ndihmën e mundshme për të filluar funksionimin e saj normal.  

Zoti Demushi ka qenë mik i ngushtë i Sali Çekut, për Sali Çekun ai mund të bënte gjithçka. Pasi morëm kazermën në Papaj, u bënë investimet e para, futëm dritën elektrike, ujin, kuzhinën, thjesht bëmë një kazermë shumë të mirë. Përpara kishte qenë kazermë artilerike. Ajo ka qenë një depo dhe bazë shumë e sigurtë. Pas disa ditësh erdhën ushtarët nga Kosova.  

Në Papaj filloi jeta ushtarake. Eprorët merreshin me stërvitjen fillestare dhe të avancuar tekniko-ushtarake, dikush tjetër u mësonte ushtarëve qitjet e para me armë zjarri, automatikë, mitrolozë, mortaja. Nga pikpamja ushtarake kemi pasur tre faktorë në favorin tonë dhe një kundër. Kundër ka qenë faktori teknik, armatimi ynë i lehtë dhe jo adekuat. Kishim epërsinë faktorin njeri, kohë dhe terren. Prisnim të na vinte teknikë më e përsosur, por edhe me atë armatim do të na duhej dhe kishim vendosur të futeshim në Kosovë. (Fq.31-34)

----------


## projekti21_dk

*10. Formimi i brigadës 134 dhe bërthamave të brigadave 133, 131.*

Kur është lajmëruar në TV-satelitor  rreth katër muaj me vonesë, - krijimi i Brigadave të para shqiptare me luftëtarë dhe komandantë profesionistë, nuk ka pasur ditë më të gëzuar për shqiptarët. (Fillimet e bëra me datë 21 qershor janë sekuestruar nga bandat e fatos Nanos dhe paramilitarët e Fatos Klosit, megjithatë një kasetë i ka shpetuar sekuestrimit, xhirime që çuditërisht janë lejuar të transmetohen vetëm pak ditë para vrasjes së kolonel Ahmet Krasniqit !) Më së fundi në Kosovë do të luftonin dy ushtri, ajo shqiptare dhe ushtria serbe. Nuk do të bëhej më fjalë për grupe, për çeta komitësh, për aksione të veçuara ilegale, për masakra etj.  

Jo, shqiptarët mund të kishin ushtri më të vogël dhe më pak të pajisur, por ama do të kishin ushtrin e tyre e cila do të rritej dhe fuqizohej çast pas çasti, do të kishin komandë hierarkike dhe organizim e disiplinë ushtarake moderne. Nuk do të vepronte kush me kokë në vet, nuk do të kishte aksione të dyshimta dhe të pavlera. Le të shohim se si u formuan këto tri brigada, dhe a kishte të tjera ? Përderisa kishte 131, do të duhej të kishte edhe 132 ose 130 !!  

Ja se si shpjegohet Tahir Zemaj: Deri me 21 qershor janë bërë përgatitje, kjo datë është caktuar për të bërë betimin brigada 134, 131 dhe ajo 133. Këto kanë qenë brigadat e para në kuadër të Shtabit Suprem të Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes së Republikës së Kosovës. 

Emërtimi i një brigade është një shifër. Ajo thjesht ka efekt moral, ndërsa armikut i krijon hutim. Eshtë një metodë që përdoret në të gjitha ushtritë profesioniste të botës. Ka pasur tri brigada dhe ato kanë pasur ato numra që përmenda. 

Me 21 qershor 1989 caktohet dita e betimit për Brigadën 134 dhe për bërthamat e dy brigadave të tjera, të cilat qenë të plotësuara me kuadro ushtarake dhe me një pjesë të trupave, pjesa tjetër pritej të plotsohej. Në ceremoninë e betimit ka qenë e ftuar edhe këngëtarja jonë e njohur Leonora Jakupi, e cila ka kënduar këngën-hymn, « Besa-besë, besën ta kemi dhanë ». I ati i saj, eprori Qazim Jakupi ka rënë në krye të detyrës bashkë me Muharrem Tafën që përmenda pak më parë. Komandant i Brigadës 134 me dekret të Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes së Republikës së Kosovës jam emëruar unë. Ministri i Mbrojtjes, kolonel Krasniqi më ka dorëzuar flamurin e luftës duke më urdhëruar  që ai të mos binte kurrë në duart e armikut, kam pranuar flamurin dhe jam betuar se ai « kurrë nuk do të binte në duart e shkieve ». 

Ai flamur bashkë me flamurin kombëtar u ka prirë të gjitha veprimeve tona luftarake. Ndihmësi im për moral është emruar Sali Çeku. Komandant i Batalionit të Parë ka qenë Sefedin Kuqi, i Batalionit të dytë Bajram Stojkaj, i të tretit  Fadil Hadërgjonaj. Farush Thaçi ka qenë kryeshef i artilerisë dhe komandues i njësitit artilerik pranë brigadës 134. Lumni Surdulli, që ka rënë në betejën e Loxhës, dhe disa të tjerë kanë pasur detyrat e drejtuesve të kompanive. Kanë qenë të emëruar gjithashtu edhe ndihmësit e komandantit për xhenjeri, sanitet etj. 

Në brigadën 131 ka qenë emëruar komandant Rrustem Berisha, ndërsa i brigadës 133 Kemajl Shaqiri bashkë me komandantët e batalioneve dhe komandën e tyre. Fillimisht ka qenë paraparë që brigadat të hynin në Kosovë me luftë, pra ta çanin kufirin dhe të ruanin shtegun e furnizimit nga Shqipëria. Ky plan u ndryshua për shkak të « ruajtjes » së paanshmërisë së Shqipërisë, pasi një sulm nga territori i saj do të konsiderohej agresion ndaj kufijve ndërshtetrorë të njohur botërisht. Sipas planit të ri, përpiluar nga Ministria e Mbrojtjes, ka qenë vendosur që të futeshin në Dukaxhin këto tri brigada të lokacionit dhe më vonë të formohej komanda e Korparmatës së parë. Në fakt më vonë u formua Komanda e Zonës së tretë Operative e Rrafshit të Dukagjinit. 

Pas dhënies së betimit, menjëherë jam informuar nga organi për zbulim dhe kundërzbulim, të cilin e drejtonte Ismet Ibishi, se kishte disa elementë të dyshimtë që silleshin rreth kazermës sonë dhe që do të mund të na krijonin probleme gjatë hyrjes sonë në Kosovë. Para disa ditëve në Viçidol kisha biseduar me Azem Sylën, Adem Grabovcin, Jashar Salihun dhe me një pseudonim, « Qorri ». Aty ka qenë prezent edhe Rrustem Berisha dhe nga fundi ka ardhur edhe Sali Çeku. Ata kërkonin që ne « tu bashkangjiteshim » dhe na lanë të kuptonim se në të kundërt, nuk do të ishim të mirëpritur ! Në fakt as nuk e dija se kush ishin dhe as nuk e kisha shumë të qartë se kë përfaqësonin. Sali Çeku më ka sqaruar më vonë se kush qenë ata në të vërtetë. Megjithatë vendosa të bëja një modifikim në planin e hyrjes në Kosovë. Kam marrë vendim për të bërë marshimin deri në Prapaqan, ku është formuar edhe komanda e zonës së tretë. Të mërkurën, më 24 qershor  1998 në orën 02 të natës, kam urdhëruar që brigadat tona ta fillojnë marshutën, të cilën e kisha konceptuar në tri faza. 

Faza e parë, nga Papajt deri në Livadhet e Padeshit. E dyta nga aty, përmes vijës kufitare pranë piramidës C2, rrëzë Rrasës së Zogut, deri në fshatin Jasiq, brenda territorit të Kosovës dhe më pas, faza e tretë, deri në Isniq e Prapaqan. Ndoshta, po të kishim hyrë në luftë në Kosovë në atë kohë, shumë më pak dëme do të kishim pasuar,pasi forcat e armikut kanë qenë shumë të dobëta atëherë, por ai qe një urdhër, të cilit unë i jam bindur,pasi njerëzit që e kishin dhënë, Kryeministri dhe Ministri Mbrojtjes, qenë eprorët e mi. Në fakt, kemi hyrë jashtë çdo logjike ushtarake, kemi thyer rrethimin, jo për të dalë prej tij, por për të hyrë brenda rrethimit ! Në prapaqan kemi qenë të rrethuar nga të katër anët. Forcat serbe na kishin ndërprerë të gjitha furnizimet. 

Ti rikthehemi edhe një herë marshutës. Gjithçka ka qenë e planifikuar me detaje. Kemi qenë mbi 150 persona, ushtarë dhe oficerë. Në orën 5 të mëngjesit jemi ndalur në Livadhet e Padeshit. Gjatë ditës kemi zhvilluar ushtrime për tu ballafaquar me raste sulmi apo prite, të cilat mund të na ndodhnin gjatë fazës së dytë, për kthimin e mbrojtjes në sulm etj. Në orën 2 e 30 të datës 25 qershor, pas një shpjegimi të hollësishëm të të gjitha porosive të dhëna më parë, kam mbajtur edhe një fjalë ku kam kërkuar zbatimin e tyre me rigorozitet. Në mesnatë kemi mbërritur në kufi. Armiku nga baza e vet në Koshare, ndezi një  raketë ndriçuese. Menjëherë zumë pozicionet. Për pak sekonda  kam menduar se ramë në pritë dhe se të gjitha përpjekjet tona  për ta ruajtur fshehtësinë, kishin dështuar. P.sh. ndalimi i marshimit në Padesh është bërë vetëm për tiu shmangur vëzhgimit që na bëhej. 

Pak më vonë kemi dëgjuar disa fishkëllima, një zë që thërriste në gjuhën shqipe dhe një breshëri. Kjo ka ndodhur pak mbi Shkozën e Jasiqit, jo shumë larg karaullit të serbëve. Ka qenë një situatë shumë e paqartë. Komandantët prisnin urdhërin tim për të vepruar. Zërat u dëgjuan përsëri dhe shpejt morëm vesh që ata ishin shqiptarë që po kalonin kufirin në mënyrë të paorganizuar dhe që kishin humbur lidhjen me njëri-tjetrin. Pararojën tonë e drejtonte Sali Çeku, që e njihte kufirin, pasi e kishte kaluar me dhjetra herë. Në krye të kolonës printe flamuri i brigadës 134. Me të kemi hyrë dhe kemi luftuar në Kosovë. Në 5 të mëngjesit kemi mbrritur tek Stanet e Jasiqit. Kemi pushuar pak dhe pas dy orësh kemi përfunduar në Jasiq. Rojet e fshatit na kanë lajmëruar se fshati mund të sulmohej nga çasti në çast. Të shtënat dëgjoheshin qartë. 

Pas një ore pritjeje nuk ndodhi asgjë. Kur zbritëm në Jasiq na pritën banorët. Nuk ka pasur gjë më të mrekullueshme se sa ajo pritje. Ata filluan të qanin, të puthnin flamurin, shpreheshin se tani që e kishin pranë ushtrinë e tyre të rregullt, edhe nëse vdisnin nuk do të mërziteshin. Vullnetarë nga fshati kërkuan të strehonin luftëtarët. Ne do të rrinim disa kohë në Jasiq në pritje të armatimit. Ka paur zëra shumë skeptik, që më kishin paralajmëruar se ndoshta ai armatim edhe nuk do të vinte, por ne e kishim vendosur të hynim dhe ta prisnim aty armatimin. Instruktova trupat për çdo eveniment. Në atë kohë në Jasiq nuk ka pasur luftime, edhe pse krismat e artilerisë serbe dëgjoheshin nga larg. Kemi zhvilluar orë teorie dhe stërvitjeje fizike me ushtarët që iu bashkangjitën brigadave tona, po ashtu edhe me ata që shërbenin nëpër fshatra. 


REPUBLIKA E KOSOVËS 
FORCAT E ARMATOSURA												 
DREJTORIA INFORMATIVE	Kosovë, 15 Qershor 1998 

Komunikatë Nr.6 
Në bazë të urdhërit nr.3/10 të Komandantit të Shtabit të Përgjithshëm të Forcave të Armatosura të republikës së Kosovës, Drejtoria Informative njofton se në të gjitha njësitë do të përdoret një tekst i betimit. Teksti i betimit është ky : 

TEKSTI I BETIMIT 
Unë ushtari i popullit tim BETOHEM në emër të ATDHEUT dhe KUSHTETUTËS, përpara ZOTIT dhe FLAMURIT kombëtar, se do të jem besnik dhe i pakursyer në luftën për çlirimin e Kosovës, kundër pushtuesit dhe tradhtarëve të vendit, deri në pikën e fundit të gjakut tim. 
Do të jem ushtarë i bindur dhe i diciplinuar, dhe do të zbatojë me korrektësi urdhërat dhe detyrat e komandave eprore që lidhen me luftën çlirimtare, ushtrinë dhe sekretin ushtarak.
BETOHEM

----------


## projekti21_dk

*11. Takimi i parë me Sali Veselin, Naim Malokun, dhe Ramush Haredinajn*

Gjatë qëndrimit tonë në Jasiq erdhën dy vetë nga Juniku. Më ftuan të shkoja në Junik dhe të njihesha me ta. Së bashku me Rrustem Berishën dhe Kemajl Shaqirin, të shoqëruar nga komandanti i fshatit Jasiq kemi zbritur në Junik, ku jemi takuar me eprorët Sali Veseli, Naim Maloku dhe Ramush Haradinaj. Sali Veselin e njihja që më parë, për Naim Malokun kisha dëgjuar, ndërsa për Ramush Haradinajn nuk kisha dëgjuar kurrë. Aty më thanë që ai ishte komandant i Zonës së Dukagjinit, Sali Veseli Kryeshef i Shtabit, ndërsa Naimi, Komandant i Rekës së Keqe, kështu u prezantuan. Unë shkurtimisht u kam treguar që kisha hyrë me aq ushtarë, eprorë dhe brigada. Fatkeqsisht, vërejta se nuk qeshë i mirëpritur për ta, përkundër faktit që populli, banorët e atyre anëve na kishin pritur me një entuziazëm të jashtëzakonshëm. 

Sali Veseli i ka befasuar të gjithë eprorët, edhe mua sigurisht, pasi ne e dinim që ai kishte nënshkruar vetë për Ahmet Krasniqin, e aty shprehej se ne nuk qemë të mirëseardhur dhe se do të ishte mirë të riktheheshim në Shqipëri ( ! )  I kam thënë se ai nuk mund të na ndalojë tokën e Kosovës, se ajo është toka jonë dhe ne do të punojmë për të si ushtarë të thjeshtë. Nuk kemi ardhur këtu për të marrë pushtet, por për të bashkëpunuar dhe hapur rrugë profesionalizmit në drejtimin e luftës.Në uniformat tona ka qenë emblema e UÇK-së, gjë që nuk lejonte askënd të gabohej se ne kishim hyrë si fraksion në luftë, përkundër shpifjeve që qenë hapur nga gazeta dhe njerëz dashakeqë. Kjo ka qenë edhe pjesë e marrëveshjes së bërë në Norvegji, të cilën e përmenda më lart. Në bisedë ka ndërhyrë edhe Naim Maloku. Ne kemi qenë të informuar për vështërsitë që kishte hasur zotni Maloku gjatë hyrjes në Kosovë, për humbjet që kishte pësuar njësiti i tij etj.. 

Biseduam atë ditë shumë gjatë dhe nuk arritëm asgjë. Unë deklarova se jam nën komandën e Shtabit Suprem të Republikës së Kosovës, se kemi ardhur të kontribojmë, por ata gjithmonë përdornin fjalën e fundit: Kthehuni në Shqipëri, pasi këtu nuk keni vend !   Megjithë këmbnguljen dhe qëndrimin tonë të arsyeshëm, nuk arritëm gjë. Kur jemi kthyer , kam informuar trupat dhe eprorët se si qëndronte puna dhe të gjithë janë befasuar, pasi ne e dinim se ishte arritur një marrëveshje mes Shtabit Suprem dhe komandantëve të UÇK-së që vepronin në terren. Ata na propozuan që formacionet tona të shpërndaheshin në të gjithë Kosovën, që eprorët tanë të bëheshin komandantë fshatrash. Këtë gjë unë e kam kundërshtuar, megjithatë i kam ftuar ata që të vinin në bazën tonë, në fshatin Jasiq dhe të flisnin edhe me oficerët tjerë. Ne kishim me vete 22 oficerë. Kishim ndërmend të organizonim të gjitha komponentet e mbrojtjes. 

Deri në atë kohë ekzistonin njësi të mbrojtjes territoriale nëpër fshatëra, formacione të dobëta vetëmbrojtëse nëpër disa vija të papërcaktuara  mirë të frontit. Megjithatë, në parantezë po them se në 72 fshatra të Rrafshit të Dukagjinit kam pasur rast të takoj jo 72, por më shumë se 150 komandantë, çdo fshat i kishte dy a tre komandantë. Thirrej komandant edhe drejtuesi i një grupi prej dy-tre vetësh. Është fakt që ata e pranuan ftesën time dhe në bisedë me oficerët e tjerë, kur u pa që asnjëri prej tyre nuk kishte ndërmend të vepronte sipas kërkesës së tyre jo logjike, ata të tre, në mënyrë fyese, denigruese janë ngritur dhe e kanë braktisur takimin duke u shprehur se  Nuk kishin se çka të bisedonin më me ne. 

Me thënë të drejtën kjo gjë më ka brengosur shumë. Kisha dhënë urdhër që në hyrje, se asnjë nga luftëtarët e brigadave tona nuk do ta përdorte kurrë pushkën e tij kundër shqiptarëve. Veç, si të them, kur të gjendeshim me shpatulla për muri, për të mbrojtur jetën. Ua kam bërë të qartë se si shqiptarë që ishim ne nuk kishim se pse ti frigoheshim njëri-tjetrit, por për hirë të Kosovës dhe popullit të saj, unë isha i gatshëm të lëshoja pe, të përkulesha para tyre, ve4 që të mos arrinte puna deri në konflikt me njëri-tjetrin, gjë që do të na bënte gazi i botës dhe do të çonte ujë në mulli të okupatorit. Isha i bindur që sistemi serbi spiunazhit punonte pa ndërprerje, dhe ata këtë gjë prisnin. (Fq.41-43)

----------


## projekti21_dk

*12. Kthehuni nga keni ardhur ose do të ndeshni në dhunë... !! na është thënë shqip, jo serbisht !?*

Kur panë që ne qemë shumë të vendosur e kompakt, dhe që nuk kishim ndërmend të shpërndaheshim si zogjtë e korbit nëpër Kosovë, se ne nuk lëshonim pe në pikën tonë kryesore, siç qe ajo e hyrjes dhe e veprimit tonë luftarak në të mirë të Kosovës, ashtu siç ishim, atëherë ata na kërcnuan se  ju nuk do të guxoni dhe skeni për të pasur shans ta kaloni fshatin Junik. Sali Veseli na dërgoi një letër, në të cilën thuheshin fjalët e mësipërme, duke na paralajmëruar që të mos e nisnim marshimin për në fshatin Junik pasi do të priteshim me dhunë.  

Pasi e informova dhe u konsultova me Shtabin Suprem dhe me Zotni Krasniqin për këto fërkime, kam kërkuar mendimin e tij. Iniciatorë kryesorë të këtij incidenti kanë qenë Sali Veseli dhe Naim Maloku. Ramush Haredinaj qe më i pavendosur, nuk ka ngulur shumë këmbë, të paktën në ato dy takime. Ai dukej se punonte me kokën e dikuj tjetër dhe ndoshta ka qenë edhe i manipuluar. Nga Shtabi më porositën të mos humbja kohë, ta kryeja fazën e tretë të marshimit. Më sugjeruan të lija në fshatin Jasiq dy oficerë për të kontaktuar me dërgesat e armatimeve që prisnim. Kam vendosur të lë aty Rrustem Berishën dhe Agim Ramadanin.  

Përpos detyrës së pranimit të armatimit, u lashë si detyrë që të angazhoheshin, si në Junik edhe në Jasiq, për stërvitjen e atyre djemveqë nuk kishin njohuri ushtarake, me qëllim që të aftësoheshin. Në një betejë në fshatin Gjocaj, ata djem dhe vajza, të stërvitura, kanë vrarë jo veç ushtarë, por edhe oficerë serbë. Ka pasur spekullime rreth qëndrimit të rrustem Berishës dhe Agim Ramadanit në Jasiq. E vërteta është kjo: ata janë urdhëruar nga Shtabi Suprem të rrinë aty për të kryer ato detyra që përmenda, pra për të mbajtur të hapur korridorin e furnizimit dhe ndërkohë për të ndihmuar organizimin e mbrojtjes dhe stërvitjen e vullnetarëve. Unë kam pasur gjatë gjithë kohës kontakt me ta. Kam biseduar pothuajse çdo ditë në telefon, kemi shkëmbyer informacione dhe të dhëna të ndryshme.  

Po ashtu edhe Sefedin Kuqi me lutjen e eprorëve dhe luftëtarëve të fshatit Junik, ka mbetur në Junik për tu ndihmuar në aftësimin luftarak dhe në organizimin profesional të mbrojtjes në atë zonë. Ramadani, Berisha dhe Kuqi kanë komunikuar dhe koordinuar në mënyrë të vazhdueshme. Në postin e komandantit të brigadës 131 është emëruar si kryes i detyrës së komandantit, Nazif Ramabaja, shef i shtabit i po së njëjtës brigadë. Asnjë shpjegim tjetër nuk i përket të vërtetës. Ata, pas ofensivës së ashpër serbe në Rekën e Keqe kanë marrë urdhër të tërhiqen në Shqipëri dhe janë tërhequr. Më vonë kanë vazhduar luftimet, siç dihet nga të gjithë duke ndihmuar edhe popullsinë e deportuar. 

Shpejt, gjatë kohës që kemi qenë në Jasiq, njerëzit që përmenda më sipër, pra Veseli, Maloku dhe Haradinaj dërguan një toger me pesë ushtarë dhe më ftuan të shkoja në Junik. Kur po bëhesha gati, Agim Ramadani ka ndërhyrë dhe më ka thënë jo komandant, ju muk do të shkoni, do të shkoj unë  bashkë me dy oficerë të tjerë që mund ti caktoni ju. Kam përshtypjen dhe një parandjenjë të keqe që ata duan tju marrin peng !. Më vonë i kam dhënë të drejtë, pasi kam marrë vesh që një plan i tillë kishte ekzistuar. Agim Ramadani shkoi në takim bashkë me Fadil Hadërgjonajn dhe Nazif Ramabajën. Ata kanë paraqitur planin tim operativo-ushtarak për fazën e tretë të marshimit tonë. Agimi nuk solli gjë të re nga bisedimet. Më tha se ata akoma pretendonin senuk do të na lejonin të marshonim.  

Aty kemi marrë vendimin për të marshuar, dhe në se do të na hapnin luftë, do të luftonim. Por duke i njohur karakteret e tyre, llafazërinë e Veselit dhe dobësitë e Naimit, kisha njëfarë sigurie se ata nuk do të bënin gafa të tilla. Megjithatë urdhëri ka qenë që, nëse na godisnin, do të luftonim. Me 30 qershor në orën 22 kam urdhëruar fillimin e fazës së tretë së marshutës. Nga Jasiqi në Junik kemi marshuar në këmbë duke respektuar të gjitha masat e sigurisë dhe të luftimit, ndërsa nga Juniku, ku do të na bëhej rezistenca, na kanë pritur makinat e Jasiqasve që na dërguan deri në fshatin Pacaj. Në Junik jam takuar edhe njëherë me ata njerëz. Ky veseli më pyeti në se kishim nevojë që ata të na bënin përcjellje deri në Prapaqan ?! dhe filloi të justifikohej se egjitha ajo që kishte ndodhur skishte qenë gjë tjetër veç përpjekje e tyre për të na siguruar rrugën!! 

Sali Çeku kishte shkuar para nesh në Rrafshin e Dukagjinit për të parë situatën, për të vënë kontaktet me eprorët dhe njërëzit tjerë, për të krijuar kushtet për vendosjen e Brigadave dhe të Komandës. Ai më kishte informuar se gjithçka ishte përgatitur. Ai më kishte lajmëruar se do të na priste në fshatin Kodrali në orën 4 të mëngjesit. Rreth mesnatës kemi kapërcyer magjistralen Deçan-Gjakovë. Pas kalimit të saj kemi mbërritur në fshatin Hereqë, në orën tre të mëngjesit në Gramaçel për të vazhduar drejt Dubravës, ku na prisnin automjetet që do të na dërgoninnëpërmjet Gllogjanit në Isniq, Pozharë, Prapaqan.  

Në Isniq kemi qenë në orën 5 të mëngjesit. Na ka pritur Sali Çeku me rrustem Bruçin, i cili ka dhënë një kontribut shumë të madh për vendosjen e shtabit dhe njësive operative. Kështu mbërritëm. Jemi vendosur në të njejtën mënyrë si në fshatin jasiq, nëpër shtëpitë e vendasve. Me një korrik jemi vendosur në Isniq. Menjëherë kemi filluar zgjedhjen e luftëtarëve për në radhët e njësive operative. Aty kam kontaktuar me shumicën e komandantëve të fshatrave të Rrafshit të Dukagjinit. Aty kam takuar edhe nënën time, pas 11 vjetësh. (Ndërsa flet për nënën e vet, Koloneli humb ashpërsinë dhe vendosmërinë e ushtarit, zhytet në kujtime  të na fal lexuesi për këtë shpjegim  por atij gati i shpëtuan lotët, ndërsa ne po mendonim se sa çnjerëzore është ta ndash njeriun nga nëna e tij! Nëse për 11 vite Zemajn e kishin ndarë nga nëna dhe të afërmit e tij, burgu serb, burgu serb dhe emigrimi, kush ishin këta të tjerët, që u përpoqën ta pengojnë, ta bëjnë të përjetshme ndarjen e tij me nënën, me Kosovën ??) 

Deri në atë moment  vazhdon Zemaj duke iu referuar komandantëve të fshatrave të Rrafshit të Dukagjinit  ata kishin vepruar nën detyrat e shtabit ekzistues. Ka qenë Gani Gjukaj i Strellcit të Ulët, oficer, Skënder Rexhahmetaj i fshatit Isniq, oficer, Rrustem Tetaj i fshatit Llukë i Ulët, Shemsedin Çeku i fshatit Irzniq. Këta i kemi gjetur në veprim. Ata komandonin rajone nën komandën e shtabit të Dukagjinit të cilin e udhëhiqte Ramush Haredinaj. Në atë takim Gjukaj, Rexhahmetaj dhe Çeku janë përfshirë, ndërsa Tetaj mbeti anash, fillimisht luajti një lojë që në fakt nuk i kishte hije, por më vonë ka reaguar pozitivisht. Pastaj kanë ardhur edhe të tjerë si Besim Gashi, Imer Ahmetaj, Haxhi Imeraj, Isuf Haklaj, Rrustem Bruçi, Shkelzen Idrizaj, Idriz Elezaj, Haxhi Gashi, Florim Çelaj, Bashkim Boshktrakaj etj. Ata kishin besim në forcën dhe organizimin tonë. Dhe është fakt se gjatë gjithë kohës që kemi qëndruar aty nuk ka pasur asnjë masakër.  

Përpara ka pasur masakra në fshatra të ndryshme, bie fjala në Lubeniq. Strellcin e Epërm, Gllogjan etj. Janë zhvilluar gjithë ato veprime luftarake, beteja e Loxhës, mbrojtja e Llukës, mbrojtja e disa fshatrave në Rekën e Keqe, betejat e Agim Ramadanit, Rrustem Berishës dhe Sefedin Kuqit në Junik etj. Kam vërejtur se komandantëve lokalë të fshatrave, që siç thashë ishin nga tre e katër, nuk u pengonte fakti që ne ishim nën komandën e Shtabit Suprem të Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes së republikës së Kosovës, pasi edhe ata ishin të bindur që nuk ekzistonte shtab tjetër më profesional dhe më adekuat për mbrojtjen e Kosovës. Ata kishin dëgjuar për shtabin e Haradinajt, shtab që i ngjante plotësisht Shtabit të Përgjithshëm, për të cilin vetë ky i fundit është shprehur më vonë se ka qenë shtab i dobët dhe i paplotësuar me kuadro profesionistë, një shtab ku mbizotëronte familjariteti, ku gradat dhe meritat shpërndaheshin sipas afërsisë së gjakut. 

Në një ndërprerje të rrëfimit të tij, Tahir Zemaj pranon se Ramush Haredinaj, personalisht, ka qenë një lufttëtar-diversant shumë trim dhe është e pamohueshme që ka bërë edhe disa përpjekje për të organizuar rezistencën. Eshtë e trishtueshme  thotë ai  se disa njerëz rreth Ramushit nuk e kanë merituar të punonin me të. Disa komandantë lokalë- specifikon Zemaj  nuk merreshin me luftën,ata prisnin zhvendosjen e fshatarëve dhe qenë të parët që vidhnin, serbët kanë ardhur në radhë të dytët. Ata përhapnin panik, silleshin si kaubojs nëpër fshatra, kanë qenë këto gjëra dhe fakti se ata vërenin se një forcë e organizuar dhe profesionale do tua humbte shanset që edhe më tej të zhvillonin veprimtarinë e tyre, që ka bërë që ata ta kundërshtonin praninë tonë dhe të na shkaktonin probleme.  

Pas takimit në Isniq, ku dhjetëra eprorë pranuan të viheshin nën komandën tonë, disa të tjerë si Veseli, Maloku dhe Teta i kanë vazhduar presionet ndaj nesh edhe për një kohë. Beç nuk duhet harruar, është fakt i mrekullueshëm që shumica dërmuese e komandave të fshatrave kanë kërkuar takim me mua, aq sa e kam pasur të vështirë ti pres të gjithë. Ata donin të informoheshin dhe të inkuadroheshin në njësitë tona. I kam inkuadruar të gjithë oficerët e fshatrave që ishin në zonat buzë vijës së frontit. Me këtë mënyrë kam synuar përvijësimin e vijës së frontit nga Loxha deri në Gjakovë, gjatë tërë magjistrales, pastaj nga Lugu i Baranit deri në Jabllanicë.  

Kjo ka qenë një punë dhe angazhim i madh. Kohën që kam humbur me oficerët e mi, për të futur frymën e konsultimit dhe mirëkuptimit, ta kisha përdorur për aftësimin ushtarak të trupave, sigurisht që do të kishim pasur rezultate më pozitive se ato që arritëm. Megjithatë, jam i bindur se një punë e tillë ka qenë e domosdoshme, pasi kam arritur që të shmangë konfliktet e armatosura mes nesh, gjë që do të ishte me pasoja tepër të rënda për luftën po se po, por shumë më tepër për paqen që do të vinte një ditë bashkë me lirinë. Ato që kanë ndodhur gjatë luftës, nuk mund të harrohen, veprimet e mira, pozitive, heroike janë dhe do të mbeten gjithmonë frymëzuese, ndërsa për gabimet, presionet dhe krimet e ndodhura do të përgjigjen të gjithë shkaktarët e tyre, pavarësisht nga kombësia apo përkatësia politike. ( Fq.45-50)

----------


## projekti21_dk

*13. Një incident i lig dhe kriminal para Betejës së Loxhës*

Një incident ka ndodhur si pasojë e këtyre fërkimeve, i cili jo veç mua, por gjithë rajonin e Dukagjinit e ka mlefosur. 

Me 4 korrik 1998 urdhërova që ushtarët Ismet Çeku, Idriz Ukhaxhaj. Petrit Lokaj dhe Azem Gashi të kryenin detyrën e pranimit që erdhi nga Shqipëria në fshatin Pacaj. Gjatë rrugës, në fshatin Irzniq kanë hasur në pengesa nga një njësit i UÇK-së, i komanduar nga një person me pseudonimin Toger . 

Ne ishim të njohur me atë pseudonim dhe atë person. Sipas dëshmive të ushtarëve, ata janë urdhëruar të paraqiten në shtabin e UÇK-së në Gllogjan. Aty, Ismet Çeku ka deklaruar se Haradinaj e ka pritur mirë duke i thënë se ti nuk ke nevojë për leje dhe mund të vazhdosh rrugën bashkë me luftëtarët e tjerë, por sapo ka dalë, ka filluar një ngatërresë, gjatë së cilës dy ushtarë janë plagosur me armë zjarri, ndërsa dy të tjerët janë lënduar nga dhunimi fizik.  

Ushtarët kanë deklaruar se në aktin e plagosjes ka marrë pjesë edhe vet Ramush Haredinaj.m Fillimisht ushtarët janë goditur me sende të forta nga togeri, por edhe nga Ramushi bashkë me vëllain e vet. Më pas luftëtarët janë detyruar nga këta persona të largohen nga Gllogjani dhe të kthehen në drejtim të Isniqit. Ata janë zhveshur dhe detyruar të ecin para një makine që i ndiqte nga prapa, makinë të cilën e ngiste togeri. Në Isniq kanë mbërritur rreth orës 22, pas pak ka mbërritur edhe Ismet Çeku i plagosur në krah të djathtë me armë zjarri, Azem Gashi në këmbën e djathtë po me armë zjarri, Idriz Ukëhaxhaj i lënduar në pjesën e prapme të kokës, Petrit Lokaj me lëndime më të lehta.  

Në deklaratat e tyre thuhet se sulmuesit i kanë fyer rëndë dhe se gjatë kohës kanë përdorur shprehje ofenduese në drejtim të Institucioneve të Republikës së Kosovës. Menjëherë, bashkë me disa bashkëpuntorë, jam nisur për në Gllogjan për të  sqaruar ngjarjen. Në bisedë me Ramushin, ai ka kërkuar falje dhe i ka arsyetuar ato veprime si një gabim, që kishte rrjedhë nga disa sjellje të luftëtarëve  krejtësisht një gjë e paqartë. 

Duhet saktësuar edhe njëherë se luftëtarët kanë mbërritur në Isniq të zhveshur, të gjakosur, pa automjetin, pa paratë që kishin marrë me vete, para personale. Më vonë, Ramushi mi ktheu rrobat e ushtarëve, por jo paratë, automietin dhe armatimet. Ky incident, kaq i rëndë, ra në sy për shumë keq në të gjithë Rrafshin e Dukagjinit, madje ka shkaktuar një tronditje shumë të madhe. Personalisht kam qenë tepër i fyer, i lënduar nga ky incident. Ë mendimet e mia vinin gjithfarë idesh, por një se kam lejuar kurrë ti afrohet mendjes time: kundërpërgjigjen me forcë ! Kam pasur mundësi dhe forca të mjaftueshme për tu përballur me ta, por i isha betuar vetvetes, që forcat e mia do të përdoreshin vetëm për luftë kundër okupatorit. (Fq.51-52)

----------


## projekti21_dk

*14. Beteja e Loxhës  beteja e parë serioze me shkie* 

Njëri prej veprimeve luftarake më profesionale dhe më me shumë bujë në të gjitha përpjekjet e luftëtarëve të lirisë në Kosovë, ka qenë Beteja e Loxhës. Aty serbët morën për herë të parë një leksion të fortë, një mësim të vyer, se nuk ishte më koha kur ata luftonin kundër dy-tre vetëve, që gjuanin nga larg e pastaj iknin duke e lënë popullsinë civile në mëshirën e tigrave të Arkanit dhe kriminelëve të tjerë të policisë dhe ushtrisë serbe. Jo, në Loxhë serbët panë me sytë e tyre se çka do të thoshte të ballafaqoheshin me forca të organizuara, të përgatitura ushtarakisht dhe të drejtuara  me profesionalizëm. Në betejë kanë marrë pjesë rreth 160 luftëtarë shqiptarë të brigadës 134, ndërkohë që burimet serbe komentonin se qenë ndeshur me 4-5 mijë forca rebele. Komandanti i kësaj beteje, Kolonel Tahir Zemaj shpjegon detajet e asaj faqje të lavdishme të luftës së UÇK-së, ku dhanë jetën tre luftëtarë të lirisë dhe u plagos rëndë një tjetër: 

Ne, sa mbërritëm në Prapaqan, morëm masa për ndërtimin e kazermës, të cilën e kishte nisur më parë Ramush Haradinaj, për krijimin e kushteve për jetesë dhe stërvitje të luftëtarëve. Si ushtarak, thotë Tahir Zemaj, jam tepër kërkues në këtë drejtim, kam luftuar gjithmonë që luftëtarët ti kenë të gjitha kushtet normale të jetesës dhe të stërvitjes, në përshtatje me rrethanat, sigurisht. Kjo më jepte dorë tu kërkoja atyre maksimumin në stërvitje dhe në fushën e betejës. Pra, sapo kishim filluar të krijonim kazermën. Në fshatin Loxhë vepronte Shaban Shala, i cili udhëhiqte njësitë e mbrojtjes territoriale. Por ka qenë e pamundur për të dhe për forcat që ai ka pasur në dispozicion të bëjë ndonjë rezistencë kundër armikut. Një gjysmë orë pas fillimit të sulmit serb mbi Loxhë, ai është tërhequr bashkë me popullsinë dhe ka dërguar një korrier në Prapaqan, i cili pasi kontakton me Zemajn i shpjegon atij gjendjen në fshat dhe i sjell apelin e zoti Shala, për ti ardhur në ndihmë, atij dhe popullsisë së fshatit !. Kjo shënon edhe çastin e parë të angazhimit në betejë të forcave të Brigadës 134, betejë e cila ka zgjatur deri ditën tjetër në orët e para të mëngjesit. 

  Ora 5 e 45 minuta e ditës 6 Korrik 1998 

Komandant Zemaj pret korrierin e dërguar nga Shaban Shala në emër të shtabit të mbrojtjes territoriale të fshatit Loxhë. 
Zemaj informohet se trupa policore dhe ushtarake të okupatorit kishin bombarduar fshatin Loxhë dhe pastaj me këmbësori ishin futur në qendër të tij. 

  Ora 6 e mëngjesit 

Komandant Zemaj jep alarmin dhe rreshton njësinë në oborrin e kazermës dhe urdhëron : Batalioni i parë i brigadës 134, me komandant Sefedin Kuqi, i cili nuk ndodhej në ato çaste në kazermë pasi ishte me detyrë tjetër të përkohshme në Junik dhe në Rekë të Keqe, në vend të tij si kryes i detyrës së komandantit të atij batalioni është emëruar Nazif Ramabaja bashkë me eprorët Faruk Xhemajli dhe Esat Ademaj. Batalionit të parë i është dhënë urdhër të pajiset me të gjitha mjetet e nevojshme luftarake për një batalion këmësorie dhe urgjentisht me dy kamionë të nisej drejt Loxhës. 

  Ora 6 e 45 minuta 

Batalioni është nisur nën komandën e Nazif Ramabajës. Pjesa tjetër e trupave ka mbetur në Kazermë. Komandanti i Strellcit më kërkon që ne të merrnim pjesë në varrimin e ushtarit Avni Avdimetaj, i cili qe vrarë një natë më parë gjatë kalimit të kufirit. Fadil Hadërgjonaj, vazhdon zemaj, ka marrë urdhër të përgatitë skuadrën e ceremonisë ushtarake të varrimit të luftëtarit të vrarë. Fshati Strellc i Ulët është shumë afër Prapaqanit. Varrimi i tij është bërë në orën 9, dhe vetëm 40 minuta më vonë është paraqitur një korrier e bashkë me të Esat Ademaj, të cilët informojnë Kolonel Zemajn për gjendjen në fushëbetejë. 


Ora 9 

Batalioni i përfshirë në luftime kishte hasur në rezistencë të fortë të okupatorit. Gjysma e fshatit ishte marrë nën kontroll nga forcat serbe. Ramabaja ka pasur pak informacione mbi terrenin, pas dy orë luftimesh ai ka raportuar përmes korrierit se kishte një epror të plagosur, Faruk Xhemajlin dhe kishte humbur një luftëtar, Enver Alajn nga fshati Drenoc. Enver Alaj ka depërtuar në oborrin e një shtëpie të fortifikuar dhe ka tentuar të hedhë bomba ofensive brenda saj. Aty është goditur nga një polic i fshehur jashtë shtëpisë, fillimisht me plumba, pastaj edhe me një bombë. Eprori Faruk Xhemajli ka penetruar edhe ai në oborrin e një shtëpie serbe, ku një shkin iu ka lutur që ai të mos e vriste. Ai e ka liruar dhe ajo pasi ka hyrë brenda, nga kati i dytë i shtëpisë e ka goditur me armë duke e plagosur rëndë. Nga ana e armikut kishte dy oficerë të likuiduar dhe disa mjete radiolidhjeje të tyre kishin rënë në duart e luftëtarëve tanë. Armiku ka kërkuar përforcime, Ramabaja po ashtu i kërkon komandantit të tij përforcime dhe intervenim të menjëhershëm, pasi situata paraqitej e rëndë. Forcat serbe po riorganizoheshin dhe po u mbërrinin përforcime. 

  Rreth orës 10 

Eshtë ndërprerë ceremonia mortore për ushtarin dhe të gjithë janë kthyer në kazermë, në Prapaqan. Efektivi është plotësuar me ushtarë dhe armatim më të rëndë, mitroloza dhe topa pa dridhje. 

Ora 11 

Fillon marshimi drejt Loxhës. Trupat këndojnë këngën Besa besë besën ta kemi dhënë morali i tyre qe tepër i lartë. Askush prej tyre nuk ka treguar as më të voglin hezitim. Ata e dinin se po luftonin për Kosovën. Sali Çeku dhe rrustem Bruçi insistojnë për të marrë pjesë në betejë, edhe pse kanë qenë të ngarkuar të merreshin me një detyrë tjetër, formimin e gjyqit ushtarak, për të hetuar dhe gjykuar ngjarjet dhe krimet e ndryshme që ndodheshin në rrafshin e Dukagjinit. Që të dy kanë qenë juristë. Që të dy kanë insistuar dhe kanë marrë pjesë në betejën e Loxhës. Edhe vajzat luftëtare, Zyla, Afërdita, Hava, Kosovarja etj, megjithëse u është kërkuar që të rrinin në kazermë dhe të merreshin me detyra të tjera, kanë shprehur gadishmërinë për të marrë pjesë në betejë pa iu trembur syri, njëlloj si vëllezërit e tyre. 


Orën 12 

Zemaj flet para luftëtarëve: Kemi një ushtar të vrarë dhe një epror të plagosur. Gjendja është e rëndë por ne duhet të fitojmë këtë betejë. Logja është në duart e serbëve për momentin, por ajo është e jona dhe ne do ta marrim atë. Pastaj kanë vijuar  instruksionet ushtarake dhe organizative. Nazif ramabaja jep informacionet e para, informacione të përftuara nga pjesa e parë e betejës. Ato informacione kanë qenë tepër të vlefshme. 


Ora 13 

Eshtë bërë evidentimi i pikave të forta të armikut, i rrugëve të lira dhe kalimeve të bllokuara, rigonicioni i plotë i fushëfultimit. Në pikën e vrojtimit kanë qnë komandantët e batalioneve Ramabaja, Stojkaj dhe Hadërgjonaj, komandanti i njësisë artilerike Farush Thaçi. Ndihmës Komandanti i Brigadës për Moral Sali Çeku, rrustem Bruçi etj. Gjithashtu në marrjen e detyrave kanë marrë pjesë edhe komandantët e njësive territoriale të fshatrave Loxhë, Shaban Shala, i Prapaqanit, Avdi Krasniqi, i fshatit Strellc i Ulët, hasan Kamaj, i fshatit Krushevc, Baran, Dubovik e Broliq etj. Aty janë dhënë urdhërat për të krijuar vijën e frontit, në krahun e djathtë të frontit është vendosur Fadil Hadërgjonaj me Batalionin e Tretë, në Krahun e majtë Bajram Stokaj me batalionin e dytë, në vijën e  të frontit ka qenë Farush Thaçi me njësinë artilierikë, ndërsa në vijën e tretë të frontit janë zhvendosur forcat, të cilat deri atëherë kishin qenë të angazhuara në luftime, forcat e komanduara nga Nazif Ramabaja. Një njësi luftarake e mbështetur edhe nga luftëtarë të fshatrave, është lënë në rezervë. Kështu është bërë plani për sulmin e parë kundër forcave serbe. Ajo nuk ka qenë një pritë e fshehtë, as një luftim mbrojtës, ai ka qenë sulmi i parë i organizuar kundër forcave të okupatorit. 

Ora 14.07 minuta.

Komandant tahir zemaj urdhëron vartësit e tij dhe luftëtarët për të zënë pozicionet në vijën e përcaktuar të frontit. Në krahun e djathtë ekzistonte mundësia e penetrimit të forcave paramilitare serbe nga drejtimi i fshatit Gorazhdevc. Atje janë vendosur një njësi e batalionit të tretë, armatosur edhe me një top, si dhe disa njësi të fshatrave Broliq e Dubovikë:batalioni i dytë ka qenë i përforcuar me forca të fshatrave të Strellcit,Isniq dhe Prapaqan, pak më lart nga hyrja e Raushiqit, kanë qenë vendosur vullnetarë nga fshati Krushevc, Loxhë, Beran, Broliq dhe vullnetarë nga qyteti i Pejës dhe i Gjakovës. Ata pengonin prerjen e vijës së frontit nga forca që mund të vinin pas shpine. Komandant tahir zemaj dëshmon se ka pasur vende në vijën e frontit, ku distanca e luftëtarëve të tij nga armiku ka qenë vetëm tre metra. Vetë ai ka qenë veç pak metra larg strehës së një shtëpie bunker të mbushur me snajperistë shkie. 

Ora 14 

Komandant Tahir Zemaj u bën thirrje përmes  një megafoni forcave armike të dorëzoheshin,pasi nuk kishin asnjë mundësi për të shpëtuar dhe i ka garantuar se do të trajtoheshin sipas të gjitha konventave ndërkombëtare, që merren me trajtimin e robërve të luftës. U ka dhënë pesë minuta kohë. Shkiet nuk kanë pranuar të dorëzohen. Pas kësaj kolonel Zemaj u ka dhënë kurajo duke u thënë: Atëherë mbahuni pra, shkie ! 
  		Ora 14.15 

Ka filluar sulmi mbi forcat armike. Batalionet dy dhe tre kanë vepruar sipas të gjitha udhëzimeve. Njësia e vëzhgimit ku merrte pjesë edhe Rrustem Bruçi komunikonte me luftëtarët nëpërmjet tabelave, me shenja të koduara. Radiolidhja nuk është përdorur për shkak të afërsisë me forcat e armikut. Drejtuesi i kompanisë Cufë Kurtulaj ka bërë një shpërthim tepër energjik dhe të guximshëm për tiu afruar shtëpisë tjetër bunker. Eshtë paralajmëruar nga Komandant Tahir Zemaj që të ketë kujdes nga ana e djathtë e tij, nga ku derdheshin breshëri të pafund zjarri. Ai ka shpëtuar, por në vëzhgim e sipër të lëvizjeve të tij, është vrarë Rrustem Bruçi. Bruçi ka qenë  vetëm katër-pesë metra larg Komandant Zemës. Të gjithë kanë menduar se ai nuk është vrarë, por veç është plagosur, pasi rënia e tij ka qenë shumë e butë (sikur të mos donte ti shkaktonte dhimbje tokës për të cilën dha edhe jetën). Këndi i zjarrit të forcave serbe ishte aq i plotë sa që tërheqja e menjëhershme e Rrustem Bruçit, qe tepër e vështirë. 

Ora 15

Me urdhër të komandantit të luftimeve, kolonel Tahir Zemajt, janë ndërprerë veprimet luftarake. Luftëtarëve u është dhënë urdhëri të tërhiqen deri në 50 metra larg. Zemaj ka menduar se ekzistojnë akoma shanset për ta tërhequr Rrustem Bruçajn. Si rezultat ka dhënë urdhër që shtëpia-bunker të mos rrëzohet nga ana e djathtë pasi gërmadhat e saj mund të binin mbi trupin e luftëtarit. Eshtë ngarkuar zv. Komandanti i batalionit të dytë Lumni Surdulli, epror nga Vushtria, të udhëhiqte grupin për rrëzimin e shtëpisë në anën e majtë. Goditja do të bëhej me mortaja krahu. Pas këtij urdhëri Surdulli merr vet mortajën e parë, një mortajë krahu e tipit Ambruz amerikan dhe nga një distancë 7-8 metra larg shtëpisë, godet. Predha prek në një objekt të paparashikuar dhe bën rikoshetë (ndryshon drejtimin) pa mundur të godas në objektiv. Në këtë çast, ai ngre dorën në shenjë dëshpërimi dhe nervozizmi, gjë që u ka dhënë mundësi snajperistëve serbë ta identifikojnë pozicionin e tij dhe ta qëllojnë. Pas rënies së Lumni Surdullit është dhënë urdhëri plotësues për shkatërrimin e të gjitha shtëpive, për rrafshimin e tyre. 




Ora 16.30 

Njësitë e vendosura në pritë nga ana e Grozhdevcit, nga ku pritej të ndërhynin paramilitarët serbë, kanë zmbrapsur me sukses një sulm të këtyre të fundit, duke mos i lejuar ata të përforcojnë trupat serbe që ishin të angazhuar në luftime brenda vijës së frontit. Nga ana tjetër kanë ardhur forca të SUP-it, me një transportier të blinduar M-60. Drejtuesi i kësaj autoblinde është goditur nga luftëtarët tanë dhe autoblinda ka mbetur e bllokuar. Drejtuesit e operacionit serb kanë kërkuar përforcime nëpërmjet radiolidhjes, përgjimi i komandave serbe është bërë nëpërmjet atyre aparateve që ishin zënë në luftimet e mëngjesit të udhëhequra nga Nazif ramabaja. Serbët nuk kanë pasur dijeni që ato radio kishin rënë në duart tona. Humbja e autoblindës ka shkaktuar goditje psikologjike tek armiku. Armiqtë jepnin urdhra të pakoduar në radio, kaq të zënë ishin në luftime. 

Ora 17

Dy shtëpitë e para bunker, në vijën e parë të frontit asgjësohen përfundimisht. Mbeten edhe dy të tjera. Ka pasur informacion se ato qenë edhe më të fortifikuara dhe me më shumë forca armike brenda. Për të siguruar asgjësimin e tyre pa humbje Kolonel zemaj, urdhëron pushim zjarri, në pritje të rënies së plotë të muzgut. Urdhërohen njësitë për maskim dhe përmirsim të pozicioneve. Janë urdhëruar luftëtarët të formojnë koktejet molotov dhe bashkimin e bombave ofensive në formë të tre-katër bombave. Ato do të përdoreshin për sulmin. Gjatë kësaj periudhe nuk ka pasur shkëmbime të fuqishme zjarri në gjithë vijën e frontit. Ndërkohë një njësi vëzhgimi e drejtuar nga Cufë Kurtulaj është urdhëruar të futej në prapavijën e armikut për të vëzhguar se çfarë mbështetje kishin forcat serbe nga prapavija e tyre. Kjo njësi e ka kryer misionin e saj me sukses duke sjellë prej andej informacione të rëndësishme. Në lajmet e orës 19.30 një komunikatë e forcave serbe njofton se  njësitë e tyre në Loxhë kishin hasur jo në grupe terroriste si deri atëherë por me njësi të rregullta operative. Janë dëshmitarët fshatarët e Pejës dhe të Berzhenikut që i kanë parë forcat policore ushtarake serbe duke u tërhequr të terrorizuara nga ideja se në Loxhë tashmë po luftonin njësi të rregullta ushtarake, profesioniste shqiptare. Radioja ka dhënë një shifër të ekzagjeruar të numrit të forcave tona, rreth 3 mijë, gjë që nuk i  përgjigjej realitetit. Ai ekzagjerim bazohej në fuqinë sulmuese dhe taktikat e përdorura gjatë luftimit, të cilat ishin të panjohura deri atëherë prej forcave serbe në Kosovë. Sipas gjithë këtyre informacioneve, të përfituara nga njësiti vëzhgues, nga përgjimi i urdhërave dhe bisedave në radiolidhjen e tyre, nga lajmet e transmentuara, është kuptuar se armiku kishte pësuar një goditje të rëndë dhe tashmë pritej vetëm kurorëzimi i fitores me ndërmarrjen e fazës së tretë të luftimeve fill pas rënies së natës. 

Ora 20.30

Fillon faza e tretë e sulmit. Komandantët dhe drejtuesit e njësive kanë marrë urdhëra dhe instruksione shtesë. Angazhohet edhe batalioni i vijës së dytë. Bëhen disa ndërrime në vijën e parë të frontit. Rifreskohen forcat. Në luftën e Loxhës është dalluar përveç të tjerëve edhe luftëtari Rexhë Osaj, i cili me një trimëri dhe guxim të rrallë ka hyrë brenda këndit të zjarrit serb dhe ka bërë përfundimisht tërheqjen e trupit të Rrustem Bruçit. 
Kjo ka ndikuar në rritjen e ashpërsisë së sulmit, pasi deri vonë është menduar se Rrustem Bruçi ka qenë i plagosur dhe jo i vrarë. Fadil Hadërgjonaj me një njësi ngarkohet të hedhë  koktejet molotov. Edhe Bajram Stojkaj nga një hangar ka filluar goditjen dhe ndezjen e shtëpive. Mendohej se forcat e fshehura brenda shtëpive do ti lëshonin ato dhe në ikje e sipër do të asgjësoheshin. 

Ora 21

Janë djegur hangarët, por një shtëpi nuk ka marrë flakë kurrsesi. Atëherë është përdorur gjithë fuqia goditëse e njësive për ta rrafshuar atë me dhe. Shtëpitë për të cilat bëhet fjalë, kanë qenë stëpi banimi të serbëve. Ato shtëpi kanë qenë të vizituara nga dy të dërguar të shtabit të fshatit Loxhë, Xhemajl Shala dhe Shaqir Shala, për të biseduar për mossulmim reciprok mes fqinjëve. Ata dy persona për një kohë janë mbajtur të arrestuar nga brigada 134, deri sa janë liruar pas ndërhyrjes së shtabit të fshatit Loxhë. Ekzistojnë dokumente me dëshmitë e pyetjes së tyre. Në fakt, ato shtëpi serbe jo vetëm që nuk iu përmbajtën marrëveshjes, përkundrazi u shndrruan në pika më të forta të armikut. Shtëpitë janë asgjësuar pas disa orë luftimesh dhe forcat tona kanë marrë nën kontroll të plotë gjithë fshatin. 

Ora 02.15 minuta e natës

Armikut i janë numëruar 14 trupa të vrarësh, për të cilët është urdhëruar që të varosen. Të plagosurit dhe të vdekurit e tjerë nga ana serbe mund të jenë tërhequr. Fshati i është dorëzuar komandantit të njësisë territoriale të fshatit, zotni Shaban Shalës. Atij i janë dhënë instruksione se cilat objekte duhet të ruhen, ku duhet të organizohet mbrojtja etj. Duke parë se ai nuk kishte forca të mjaftueshme dhe ekzistonte mundësia që armiku të përpiqej për ta rimarrë Loxhën, Komandant Tahir Zemaj urdhëron njësitë e pesë fshatrave rërreth, ti vinin në ndihmë dhe të bënin shërbim herë pas here në Loxhë. 

Ora 3

Pas betejës, një luftëtare shqiptare, Shemsie Shala, (Shema) e cila kishte luftuar gjatë gjithë kohës, me armë në dorë, përgatitë ushqim për rreth 300 luftëtarë që kishin marrë pjesë  në betejën e Loxhës. 

Ora 4

Fillon marshimi drejt kazermës në Prapaqan. Trupat këndojnë përsëri këngën  Besa  besë, besën ta kam dhanë . Të nesërmen me 7 Korrik është bërë varrimi i luftëtarëve të rënë, tek xhamija e e isniqit, ku kanë marrë pjesë mijëra qytetarë të Rrafshit të Dukagjinit dhe të rënëve u është bërë një nderim dhe ceremoni dinjitoze. Qytetarëve u është kërkuar të shpërndahen shpejt për arsye sigurie. Në kazermë është një analizë e plotë e  të gjitha veprimeve luftarake gjatë betejës dhe është konsideruar si një sukses ushtarak. Nga ajo mbledhje i është dërguar edhe një raport i hollësishëm informues Shtabit Suprem të Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes së Republikës së Kosovës.

----------


## projekti21_dk

*15. (Në vijim lexoni dy telegrame të dërguara nga Kolonel Tahir Zemaj, i pari me rastin e përkujtimit të dy vjetorit të betejës së Loxhës dhe i dyti, në përkujtimin e rënjës së tre dëshmorëve të Loxhës.)*

 TË NDEUAR MOTRA E VËLLEZËR ! 
TË DASHUR BASHKËLUFTËTARË ! 

E kam pritur me emocion të veçantë ftesën tuaj për të marrë pjesë në përkujtimin e dy vjetorit të betejës së Loxhës. Në këtë ditë përkujtimi, mua më vijnë ndërmend së pari ata që ranë dhe u plagosën në betejë. 

Kujtoj me dhimbje të thellë dhe respekt shumë të lartë rrustem Bruçin, Enver Alajn dhe Lumni Surdullin, kujtoj Faruk Xhemajlin e plagosur dhe mundin e përpjekjet e gjithë luftëtarëve dhe eprorëve trima të brigadës 134, kujtoj Sali Çekun dhe nazif Ramabajën, Fadil Hadërgjonajn, bajram Stojkajn, Esat Ademin, Cufë Kurtulajn, Rexhë Osajn e Shaban Shalën dhe gjithë komandantët e mbrojtjes territoriale që kanë marrë pjesë dhe kontribuar në fitoren e asaj beteje. Më lejoni të kujtoj me respekt luftëtaren trime, Shemsie Shalën, e cila pasi luftoi 18 orë me pushkë në dorë, po me pushkë në dorë përgatiti ushqim për më tepër se 300 luftëtarë. Loxha ka hyrë në historinë tonë më të re si betejë e fituar nga trimëria, mençuria, profesionalizmi dhe përkushtimi i luftëtarëve trima të UÇK-së, pjestarë të brigadave institucionale e profesioniste. Ajo u dha shkieve shijen e hidhur të humbjes, ajo u tregoi atyre se shqiptarët kishin vendosur të luftonin e të vdisnin seriozisht për lirinë e Kosovës. 

Në një zelegram nuk është e lehtë të thuhen të gjitha. Lejomëni të them diçka: Për ju si luftëtarë dhe dëshmitarë, si dhe për mua si ushtarak dhe drejtues i luftimeve, beteja e Loxhës është një krenari, është një ngjarje e lavdishme e cila do të hyjë në histori me gjithë madhështinë e saj. Ata që dhanë jetën në këtë betejë, kanë hyrë në altarin e kombit për të mos vdekur kurrë. 
UÇK-ja është nderi i kombit shqiptarë ndërsa brigada 134, 133 dhe 131 do të mbeten krenaria e përhershme e UÇK-së. 

Unë sot nuk munda të vij mes jush, të festoj e gëzohem me ju, veç më lejoni të brohoras bashkë me ju: 

Rroftë Amerika dhe NATO-ja që çliruan tërë Kosovën ! 
Lavdi e përjetshme të rënëve të UÇK-së ! 
Rroftë Republika e Kosovës e Lirë dhe e Pavarur ! 
Zoti e Bekoftë Kombin Shqiptarë ! 
Kolonel Tahir Zemaj, Berlin me 6 korrik 2000 

Të nderuara familje të dëshmorëve ! 
Të dashur motra e vëllezër ! 

Ju përkujtoni sot rënjen heroike të tre luftëtarëve të atdheut rrustem Bruçi, Enver Alaj dhe Lumni Surdulli. Nëna Kosovë që i lindi e i rriti krenohet me veprën e tyre, me jetën e jetuar ndershëm dhe me rënjën e tyre heroike në emër të saj. Ata kishin ëndrra dhe projekte të mëdha e të pastra. Dy vjet më parë, kur po merrja pjesënë varrimin e tyre më është dukur se po varrosja edhe një pjesë nga shpirti im. Sot ata prehen të qetë në altarin e atdheut, në tokën e lirë të Kosovës martire. 

Edhe pse fizikisht ata nuk janë më në mesin tonë, me ne është ëndërra e tyre, ideali i tyre për një Kosovë të lirë dhe të pavarur. 

Duke përkujtuar këta tre heronj, ne përkujtojmë njëherësh edhe mundin, sakrificat dhe gjakun e derdhur për liri të qindra djemve e vajzave të Kosovës, luftëtarë të UÇK-së dhe viktima të terrorit shkinor. Për mua, personalisht, si bashkëluftëtar i tyre kjo ditë përkujtimi është e përzier me dhimbje e me mërzi, me krenari e me mall. Në pamundësi për të vendosur sot një tufë me lule mbi varret e tyre, lejomëni të premtoj se do të jem gjithë jetën krah idealit për të cilin luftuan dhe ranë bashkëluftëtarët e mi, vëllezërit e mi Rrustem Bruçi, Enver Alaj e Lumni Surdulli. 


Paqja e Zotit pushoftë mbi shpirtrat e tyre ! 
Lavdi e nder u qoftë për jetë ! 
Zoti e Bekoftë Kombin Shqiptar ! 
Kolonel Tahir Zemaj, Berlin 7 .7 2000

----------


## projekti21_dk

*16. Pas betejës, “luftë” me “togerin” dhe komandantët e tij. Takimi i Llukës*

Kjo ka qenë beteja më ashpër deri atëherë me serbët (fjala për Betejën e Loxhës) dhe deri në luftën e Kosharës, nuk ka pasur ndonjë betejë tjetër më të sukseshme. Në analizë me shtabin dhe me të dërguarit e shtabeve lokale të fshatrave, ajo është konsideruar një fitore e rëndësishme, një shenjë e pjekurisë dhe forcës së njësive tona. Po ashtu edhe populli i Kukaxhinit vuri re, se si dhe sa mund të luftojë një forcë e organizuar, aty kemi fituar jo veç mbi forcat e armikut, por çka është shumë e rëndësishme, kemi fituar simpatinë e plotë të popullit.  

Me tetë korrik nga Isniqi kemi lëvizur për në Prapaqan. Aty brigada është vendosur në kazermë sipas vlersimit tim mund të organizohej mirë, kemi pasur problem me ujin e pijshëm, rrjedhimisht edhe me higjenën. Por terrenet e stërvitjes dhe të strehimit kanë qenë normale pë kushtet e luftës. Me datën dhjetë korrik në oborrin e kazermës ka ardhur Ramush Haradinaj me disa ushtarë, me ta ka qenë edhe “togeri”. Ata hynë të armatosur brenda oborrit të kazermës. Bashkë me Sali Çekun kemi qenë në një revistë të objektit, kur Haradinaj më ka kërkuar që të tuboheshin të gjithë ushtarët dhe eprorët. Kërkova arsyen e këtij tubimi. 

Haradinaj nuk dha asnjë shpjegim, veç filloi të shtinte me armë në ajër. Eprorët në ato çaste po mbanin mësim me ushtarët. Kam ndërprerë mësimin dhe kam kërkuar që ushtarët që vinin në pistë para flamurit dhe eprorët të rreshtoheshin para objektit. Haradinaj filloi të fliste para ushtarëve – thelbi i atyre fjalëve ka qenë se “eprorët tuaj janë të padëshirueshëm, jo vetëm në këtë objekt, por në të gjithë Rrafshin e Dukagjinit”. Na akuzoi se kishim nxitur urrejtje në popull, pastai na akuzoi si dorë e huaj. Në fund ka lëshur një ultimatum: “ Brenda 30 minutave duhet ta lëshoni objektin ! “.  

Në konsultim me Shtabin Suprem kemi vendosur që ta lëshojmë  objektin, për t’iu shmangur me çdo kusht konfliktit, vëllavrasjes. Haradinaj bashkë me Rrustem Tetën filluan t’u flisnin prapë ushtarëve, të cilët me lot në sy po u luteshin që të bisedonin përsëri, të mos krijonin konflikte etj. Ne, të gjithë eprorët, u larguam dhe i lamë ushtarëve në kazermë. Kanë qenë me qindra ushtarë, ata që kemi pasur në fillim dhe të tjerë që na qenë bashkangjitur gjatë asaj kohe. 

Ushtarëve u kam premtuar se do të kthehemi shpejt dhe se ai problem do të zgjidhej. Në Isniq, vendosëm të shkonim në një takim me Shtabin e UÇK-së. Ndërkohë shumë njerëz na thoshin se kishim vepruar me urtësi dhe dinjitet, se kishim shmangur një ngjarje të ndyrë, ndoshta një gjakderdhje që nuk do të  harrohej lehtë. Në mbrëmje, vjen Rrustem Tetaj dhe më thotë që “Haradinaj është penduar për ato që ka bërë sot dhe kërkon që ne të takohemi sonte dhe të bisedojmë në Llukë”.  

U nisëm për në Llukë, unë, Sali Çeku, Kemal Shaqiri, eprorët e brigadave, Shemsedin Çeku, Nazif Ramabaja dhe Shaban Dragaj. Në atë takim nga ana e tyre ka marrë pjesë Ramush Haradinaj, Sali Veseli, Faton Mehmetaj, një tjetër me pseudonime që nuk i njihja. Për Faton Mehmetajn do të ndalem pak më gjatë. Eshtë ky njeri që ka qenë bartësi kryesor i ngatërresave, i shpifjeve dhe propagandës më të zezë kundër nesh. Në këtë kryqëzatë të ndyrë është ndihmuar edhe nga Fitnete Ramosaj. Por për të mos mbetur veç në nivelin e fjalëve dhe të sharjeve, për Fatonin duhet thënë se është angazhuar edhe në ekzekutimin e njerëzve, në zhdukjen e tyre misterioze. Emri i Faton Mehmetajt lidhet me ngjarjet më të neveritshme gjatë luftës në Rrafshin e Dukagjinit. 

Kemi biseduar për një kohë të gjatë dhe përfundimisht kemi rënë dakord në këto pika: 

1. Të shfrytëzojmë bashkarisht objektin në Praraqan. 
2. T’i angazhojmë eprorët në vijat e frontit për ndihmë të kualifikuar. 
3. T’i dërgojmë disa eprorë, në ndihmë të komandave territoriale të fshatrave. 
4. Të takohemi një herë në javë për referime, shkëmbime informacioni etj. 
5. Të takohemi çdo ditë, në se kjo gjë është e domosdoshme nga situata në terren. 
6. Të mos ndodhin më “ngatërresa” si ato që na kishin ndodhur deri atëherë. 

Në atë takim është biseduar edhe rrethë marrëveshjes së Oslos, rreth furnizimit, prapavijës, rreth mënyrës së përshëndetjes ushtarake etj. Ka pasur një “debat” rreth mënyrës së përshëndetjes. Ramushi dhe disa pranë tij kërkonin që të përshëndetej me grusht, gjë që unë nuk e kam lejuar. Ne do të përshëndesim siç pëshëndesin të gjitha ushtritë e vendeve Perëndimore, që ne shpresonim se do t’i kishim aleate në luftë, dhe jo si ushtria sovjetike apo simotrat e saj. (Fq.67- 69)

----------


## projekti21_dk

*17. Jeta në kazermën e Prapaqanit*

Të nesërmen në mëngjes, pas takimit në Llukë, jemi rikthyer në objekt tek ushtarët dhe kemi rifilluar jetën normale ushtarake, por duke u ballafaquar me mungesë furnizimi me armë, municion dhe rekrutë. Djem të rinj vinin çdo ditë, por më duhej ti ktheja mbrepsht, pasi nuk kisha armatim. Apeloja që sa më parë të futeshin mjete të premtuara nga Ministria e Mbrojtjes. Përsa i përket furnizimit me produkte ushqimore dhe të tjera që duheshin për të jetuar në kushte lufte, kisha caktuar furnizues të cilët me disa mjete financiare të Brigadës ta blinin atë ku të mundnin, gjë që i shtohej atyre që na ofronin banorët e Kosovës, të cilët na i kishin dhënë edhe automjetet e veta. 

Ushtarët kanë pasur ushqim, pastërti dhe disiplinë. Kjo gjë, për çudinë time, është bërë për shkak që të më akuzojnë, nuk e di se pse. Unë gjithëmonë kam synuar që luftëtarëve tua plotësoj të gjitha kushtet, sipas rrethanave, me qëllim që të kisha të drejtë tu kërkoja maksimumin në fushën e stërvitjes dhe të betejës.Furnizimet i kemi marrë kryesisht në zonën e Malishevës. 

Duhet cekur këtu që, të gjitha mjetet financiare që duheshin për mbarëvajtjen, ushqimin dhe furnizimet tjera janë përdorur me korrektësinë më të madhe dhe gjithçka ka qenë e dokumentuar e mund të verifikohet me shumë lehtësi. Brigada nuk i ka përdorur të gjitha mjetet financiare, pasi ushqimin dhe automjetet e transportit në shumicën e rasteve na i ka dhënë falas popullsia e asaj ane. Ambulanca dhe një karburant kanë funksionuar pranë kazermës tonë. Në oborr të saj kam urdhëruar ndërtimin e dy strehimoreve të mëdha. Në projektimin e tyre kanë marrë pjesë Komandanti i njësisë së Xhenjos dhe dy inxhinjerë ndërtimi. Ne kërkonim që ajo tu rezistonte bombardimeve, ndaj nga 180 cm betonarme, që është e parashikuar në parametrat minimalë ne i kemi mbuluar me një shtresë 280 cm. Për ndërtimin e saj kanë kontribuar fshatarët me dërrasa, trarë, hekur, beton etj. Njëra prej tyre ka qenë parashikuar për strehim gjatë bombardimeve, ndërsa tjetra për vendosjen e spitalit ushtarak. 

Gjatë sulmit të dytë të Logjës ajo ka shërbyer si spital ushtarak. Kur është fjala për spitalin ushtarak më duhet të theksoj se pas një konsulte të gjerë me mjekë dhe ndihmës mjekë të zonës, me ndihmën e eprorit Ali Osmani. Ndihmës i Komandantit për çështjet shëndetsore, kemi bërë organizimin e shërbimit shëndetsor dhe krijimin e spitalit ushtarak. 

Drejtoreshë dhe Koordinatore për shëndetësi është emëruar doktoresha Ryvë Loshaj, një njeri i mrekullueshëm, një humaniste dhe luftëtare e shquar. Ajo e ka kryer me devotshmëri detyrën e saj. Kemi bërë, siç thashë, organizimin e qendrave mjeksore dhe ambulancave në Rrafshin e Dukagjinit të cilat janë furnizuar me ilaçe nëpërmjet organizatave të huaja të ndihmës mjeksore, ku sigurisht rolin kryesor e ka luajtur dr. Ilir Tolaj bashkë me kolegun e tij Shpetim Robaj, i cili ka rënë në krye të detyrës. Dr. Ilir Tolaj ka dhënë një kontribut të pazëvëndsueshëm, ka mundësuar shpëtimin e shumë jetëve të ushtarëve të plagosur, ka siguruar furnizimet e domosdoshme me medikamente dhe mjete të tjera spitalore. Njëkohësisht, me ndërhyrjet e tyre pranë organizatave të sipërpërmendura është bërë i mundur transferimi i të plagosurve rëndë nëpër spitalet e zonave ku nuk kishte luftime dhe kishte më shumë mundësi tu vihej në ndihmë. Spitali ynë ushtarak ka qenë i pajisur më së miri. 

Të rikthehemi edhe njëherë tek strehimoret. Nxënësia e atyre ka qenë 600 dhe 400 vetë respektivisht, dmth, shumë të mëdha, me të gjitha mjetet e nevojshme. Kanë qenë të maskuara, nuk vëreheshin nga lart. Ato i kam konsideruar të rëndësishme, pasi ndodheshim në rrethim të plotë. Në rast të çdo bombardimi ne do të dilnim të paprekur, të gatshëm për ta përballuar forcat tokësore të armikut. Gjatë gjithë kohës, mund të them se ka pasur një bashkëpunim shumë të frytshëm me shtabet lokale të fshatrave. Të gjithë eprorët i kam dërguar herë pas here për organizimin e punës, për përpunimin e taktikave luftarake në varësi të terrenit, numrit të ushtarëve dhe llojit të armatimit të tyre. Ndërkohë që vazhdonte stërvitja e luftëtarëve , të cilët pa përjashtim bënin të gjitha qitjet luftarake me armët që posedonim. Për sigurimin e poligonit të qitjes ka ndihmuar jashtë mase Zymer Sefaj i fshatit Kotradiç. Në atë fshat ka qenë  poligoni i qitjeve luftarake. 

Pra, pavarësisht nga ato incidente që u përmendën më lart, morali i trupave ka qenë shumë i lartë dhe vinte duke u rritur dita ditës. Ata, thjesht nuk donin ta besonin se incidente të tilla ndodhnin, mes njerëzve që luftonin për një qëllim. Ndërkohë kam pasur rastin të takoj edhe atasheun ushtarak  të misionit të OSBE-së me zyrë në Pejë, një ushtarak gjerman, Wolfgang Kaufman, që drejtonte gjithë grupin e atasheve ushtarak të vendeve antare të kësaj organizate.  

Në atë takim, më ka kërkuar që të deklarohesha nëse isha pro Rugovës ? I kam thënë se ne jemi pro Kosovës dhe veprojmë nën urdhërat e organeve të zgjedhura nga Populli i Kosovës. Ata kanë pasë kërkuar takime edhe me persona të tjerë që mbaheshin si komandantë nëpër rajone të ndryshme, por këta të fundit i kishin refuzuar ato takime, nga frika se mos  zyrtarët e OSBE-së qenë spiunë ! Eshtë e justifikueshme deri diku një frikë e tillë, pasi ata vërtet komunikonin jo veç me organizatën dhe qeveritë e tyre por edhe me organet serbe. Nejse, dihet doza e gjërave që mund tu tregohet njerëzve të tillë dhe unë, nuk kam pasur asnjë arsye se pse të mos kontaktoj me ta. Ai ka qenë një kanal që funksiononte edhe për ne. Nëpërmjet tij ne donim tua bënim të qartë organizatave ndërkombëtare dhe qeverive Perëndimore se ne edhe në luftë ishim të vendosur të fitonim të drejtat tona. 

Kur them me luftë, kam parasysh luftën e organizuar, me njësi që drejtoheshin nga një hierarki vertikale civilo-ushtarake. P.sh. për sa i përket sekretit, unë kurrë nuk i kam lejuar ata ti afroheshin objekteve tona, as të deklaroj shifra apo të dhëna të tjera, që do ta nxirnin sekretin ushtarak të njësive tona. Nga ana tjetër, takimi ynë me ta ka ndihmuar edhe në shpërndarjen e mjegullës dhe akuzave që bënte Serbia, se gjoja luftëtarët shqiptarë janë ekstremistë komunistë, fundamentalistë, anarkistë, forca të pakontrolluara etj.  

Duke parë organizimin tonë, popullata e terrorizuar nga bombardimet e përditshme serbe, ka lëvizuar në mënyrë të vazhdueshme duke iu afruar zonës ku kemi qenë të përqendruar ne, pra në Prapaqan, fshatin Isniq, Strellcin e Ulët, Dubovikë, Krushevc dhe Broliq. Aty është bërë një përqëndrim shumë i rrezikshëm i popullsisë. Kjo ka sjellë shumë probleme. Ata donin të largoheshin nga Kosova. Jemi përpjekur ti bindim që të mos largoheshin. I kemi garantuar se asnjëherë këmbësoria serbe nuk do të mund ti masakronte. Unë nuk mund ti mbroja nga sulmet e artilerisë,por kam qenë i bindur se me forcat e mia do ti mbroja me sukses nga këmbësoria dhe policia serbe. Ne kemi komunikuar me këta përfaqësues të faktorit ndërkombëtar me dijeninë dhe miratimin e Shtabit Suprem dhe e kemi informuar atë për rezultatet e takimeve.

----------


## projekti21_dk

*18. Pse u sulmua dhe si u mbrojt Lluka*

Në kontaktet me këta përfaqësues të faktorit ndërkombëtar në Kosovë Kolonel Tahir Zemaj kishte vënë re se ata kishin informacione, të cilat vështirë besohej se ata mund ti kishin. Zemaj shprehet se nuk ka qenë  e lehtë të hetohej se nga i merrnin ata informacionet rreth të gjitha ngjarjeve dhe veprimeve tona, dhe ka vendosur në atë kohë që të ndërpriten telefonat, radiolidhjet pasi dyshohej se kishte individë që i kishin transmetuar të gjitha mosmarrëveshjet dhe fërkimet mes nesh. 

Duket se këto gjëra ata ua kanë rrëfyer edhe serbëve. Kam angazhuar njerëz profesionist që ti kundërviheshin kësaj dukurie, me në krye zotin Idriz Elezaj e disa inspektorë të tjerë, të cilët kanë vepruar si kundërzbulim. Ata kanë pasur suksese të cilat nuk është e nevojshme të përmenden dhe përfundimisht kanë parandaluar rrjedhjen e mëtejshme të sekreteve.  

Të informuar nga njësitë e kundërzbulimit të cilat drejtoheshin nga Ismet Ibishi, e kemi pasur plotësisht të qartë plotësisht situatën në terren, përgjatë gjithë vijës së frontit, nga Peja deri në Gjakovë, pastaj deri thellë në Lugun e Baranit dhe të Dushkajës. Kishim informacion edhe për gjendjen në prapavijat e forcave armike. Kur kemi mbrojtur fshatin Llukë kemi qenë në dijeni të përgatitjeve të armikut dhe kemi arritur ta mbrojmë. 

Ja sepse është sulmuar Lluka sipas  kolonel tahir Zemajt: Shkak është bërë një ushtarë nën komandën e Shtabit të Gllogjanit, me pseudonim Maliqi, i cili çdo ditë gjuante nga një predhë me një minahedhës 82 mm. Ai ka shkaktuar dëme shumë të mëdha në fshatrat Carrabreg, Beleg dhe Llukë. Ai gjuante një predhë ashtu në tym, thoshte se  ia kam qëlluar në objektiv !!  Nuk merrej vesh se për çfarë objektivi e kishte fjalën. Pas kësaj vinte përgjigja e ushtrisë serbe e cila niste në atë drejtim 20-30 predha të fuqishme artilerie, duke shkaktuar dëme shumë të mëdha.  

Me hyrjen e njësive tona operativë, fshatrat Carrabreg, Prilep, beleg dhe të qytetit të Deçanit, luftëtarët e të cilit kanë  qenë të vendosur në vijën e frontit Beleg Carrabreg, kanë bërë një peticion në të cilin kërkonin urgjentisht largimin e Maliqit nga ai pozicion, pasi po u shkaktonte humbje të mëdha. Ai vendosi të mos largohet, por pas një urdhëri të përforcuar, është tërhequr dhe ka shkuar në drejtim të Gllogjanit. Edhe më vonë ka tentuar disa herë të na nxjerrë probleme, duke provokuar luftë në fshatrat Isniq, Strellc etj., se gjoja i kishte mbetur hatri që e kishin zhvendosur prej istikamit! 

Pra si rezultat i veprimeve të tij të pakontrolluara, forcat serbe kanë vendosur ta sulmojnë Llukën. Brigada 134 është vendosur në pozicione mbrojtëse. Atëherë kam urdhëruar njësinë artilerike të brigadës me komandant Farush Thaçin, të godasë pozicionet e armikut që ndodheshin vetëm 500 metra larg. Goditja është bërë me minahedhës 82 mm dhe 60 mm dhe ka qenë mjaft ekektive. Pas kësaj goditje armiku ka filluar të tërhiqet në drejtim të Deçanit për të kërkuar përforcime. Kam përgjuar nëpërmjet radiolidhjes (dy radiot që janë zënë në betejën e Loxhës). Ata kanë kërkuar ndihmë nga Peja. Në atë çast kam ndërhyrë në lidhje dhe  i kam urdhëruar trupat serbe të tërhiqen. Ata e kanë zbatuar urdhërin dhe janë tërhequr ! Nga pozicionet tona kemi parë autoambulancat e armikut duke tërhequr të vrarët dhe të plagosurit nga goditja e artilerisë sonë. 

Unë kam qenë i bindur  thotë Zemaj  se po të sulmoja do ti kisha pushtuar të gjitha punktet policore në seksionin Pejë-Gjakovë, veç nuk kam pasur mjetet dhe fuqitë për ti mbajtur nën kontroll. Asaj aventure i jam shmangur. Po e përmend këtë fakt, për të kujtuar se vrasja apo plagosja e një polici apo ushtari serb, ashtu në tym, sa për të qitur një trimni, është shoqëruar me masakra të pamëshirshme nga ushtria serbe mbi popullsinë civile. Kësi lloj trimash, kur viheshin para një numri të caktuar forcash serbe, braktisnin jo veç popullsinë, por edhe armatimin e tyre personal.  

Ka pasur raste kur fshatarët më kanë sjellë në kazermë plot një karroceri traktori me armë të hedhura ferrash ! Unë nuk i gjykoj pse janë trembur, i gjkoj pse kanë sulmuar pa marrë parasysh pasojat dhe fuqitë e veta. Lufta nuk është lojë fëmijësh, as si ajo loja e ligë hidh gurin e fshih dorën. Ka ndodhur një paradoks i rrallë: fillimisht kur kam pasur ushtarë të bollshëm skam pasur armatim për ta, kur ata janë larguar, natyrisht nuk kishin se pse të rrinin në kazermë të paarmatosur. Kam pasur armë për të armatosur edhe dyfishin e numrit të tyre. (Fq.75-78)

*Formimi i Komandës së Drejtorisë Operative të rrafshit të Dukagjinit*

Duke parë këtë gjëndje, me 17 korrik 1998 i kam kërkuar Sali Çekut, ndihmësit tim kryesor, të shkojë në Shqipëri në Shtabin Suprem dhe të kontaktojë drejtëpërsëdrejti me Ministrin e Mbrojtjes dhe Kryeministrin e republikës së Kosovës. Unë doja që zoti Çeku tua sqaronte direkt situatën, ndërsa mua të më informonte se si qëndronin punët lidhur me furnizimet. 

Zotni Çeku, shkoi në Shqipëri dhe pas bisedave që ka zhvilluar, më informoi se ishte tepër e vështirë të dërgohej armatim dhe se gjithë ato që ishin premtuar, kanë mbetur pa realizuar si rezultat i një bllokimi, prandaj merr masat me ato që ke, ruaj sa të mundësh efektivin dhe popullsinë, ruaj një farë ekuilibri deri në një njoftim të ri apo deri sa të  mund të të dërgojmë  ndonjë furnizim. Në atë kohë ofensiva serbe mori përmasa shumë të egra në rekën e keqe. Duket se armikut iu hap drita jeshile për të na sulmuar.  

Agim Ramadani dhe rrustem Berisha rezistuan dhe luftuan, duke dhënë një kontribut shumë të vyer. Duke qenë i informuar për atë gjendje të rëndë në rekën e Keqe, në konsultim edhe me ramushin, u kam dërguar një batalion në mbështetje nën komandën e Shkëlzen Idrizit, por batalioni ka hasur në njësi të blinduara të ushtrisë serbe, duke mos pasur mundësi tu ndihmonte shumë. Pas njëfarë kohe ata janë tërhequr duke shoqëruar dhe mbrojtur popullsinë civile në drejtim të Shqipërisë. Atje ata kanë filluar të riorganizohen në kazermën që e kishim lënë para dy muajve në Papaj. 

Pas bisedës telefonike me Sali Çekun, kam menduar fillimisht për spitalin që ndodhej në fshatin Irzniq, Si ti tërhiqja të plagosurit ? Ofensiva serbe avanconte dita-ditës me të gjitha forcat. Shtabi i Gllogjanit, ai që rrihet dhe u kërkonte lejekalimi ushtarëve shqiptarë, i braktisi me shpejtësi rrufeje të gjitha pozicionet që mbante. U tërhoqën pa asnjë rezistencë drejt Prapaqanit. Ka qenë pikërisht në atë kohë që njerëzit u ndjenë krejtësisht të braktisur prej tyre, prej ushtrisë dhe komandantëve të vetëshpallur. U kërkua të bëhej një takim i zgjeruar në Prapaqan për të gjetur një mundësi për të rezistuar dhe për tiu shmangur masakrave. Ky takim do të bëhej mes të gjitha shtabeve të fshatrave të Rrafshit të Dukagjinit, rreth 72 shtabe lokale-fshatrash, Komanda e rrafshit të Dukagjinit dhe Eprorët e brigadave.  

Takimi është bërë me 20 gusht të vitit 1998. Në atë takim është shprehur haptas pakënaqësia e popullatës, se deri atëherë ishin bërë shumë shkelje. Ata me vendosmëri kërkuan dhe vendosën që të gjithë ata që kishin luftuar deri atëherë në atë zonë të futeshin nën ombrellën e shtabit tonë, nën drejtimin e Brigadave tona. Pjesëmarrësit kërkuan që të më votonin si komandant, ashtu siç kishin bërë më parë me njëri-tjetrin. Unë ua bëra të qartë se isha ushtarak dhe nuk mund të zgjidhesha me vota. Ata do të duhej të bënin propozimin e tyre pranë Shtabit Suprem dhe nëse Shtabi më urdhëronte dhe pranonte kërkesën e tyre, atëherë unë do të isha i gatshëm të vihesha në krye të tyre, më saktë, në krye të përpjekjeve të tyre për të luftuar e mbrojtur me sa më shumë dinjitet vendin dhe popullsinë tonë. Pjesëmarrësit kanë formuluar kërkesat e tyre, mbi bazën e të cilave kam bërë një informacion dhe e kam nisur për në Shtabin Suprem. 

Republika e Kosovës							Sekret ushtarak 
UÇK									Tejet sekret 
K.da SH.O.Rr.D 
Prapaçan 
21.08.1998 


Njoftim dhe propozim							Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes 


Me  20.08. 1998 në ora 17.00 në objektin e kazermës në Prapaçan, Shtabi Operativ i rrafshit të Dukagjinit në një takim pune me Shtabet lokale të UCK-së së komunës së Deçanit, Lugut të Baranit e të Dushkajës si dhe të tri K-dave të brigadave 134, 131 dhe 133  kërkuan më këmbëngulje që të formohet K-da e Drejtorisë Operative e Rrafshit të Dukagjinit dhe të plotsohet me kuadra profesional nën udhheqjen e institucioneve të Republikës së Kosovës. 

I njejti Shtab me takimin e të nesërmes, 21.08.1998 në Ora 08.00 propozoi dhe zgjodhi K-den me këtë përbërje: 


Komandant.........................................  .Tahir Zemaj 
Zvendës K-ti..............................Ramush Haradinaj 
Kryeshef i Shtabit..........................Nazif Ramabaja 
Ndihmës K-ti për Zbulim dhe Kundërzbulim........... ..................................................  ............Ismet Ibishi 
Ndihmës K-ti për Moral............................Sali Çeku 
Ndihmës K-ti për Informim............Faton Mehmetaj 
Ndihmës K-ti për Sigurim......................Idriz Elezaj 
Ndihmës K-ti për Logjistik.................Rustem Tetaj 


Në kuadër të kësaj Komande u propozue edhe Shemsedin Çeku si Ndihmës K-ti për Mbrojtjen Teritoriale dhe për Mbikqyrjen e të gjitha vijave të frontit në Zonat e Mbrojtjes Teritoriale. 

Shtypur në tri kopje 
- Arkivit 
- Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes 
- Komandës SH.O.Rr.D 
								Komandant 
		Tahir Zemaj 
                        (nënshkrimi)                                                              

Informacion-propozimi është shqyrtuar me urgjencë nga Shtabi Suprem. Në atë takim merrte pjesë edhe shtabi i Gllogjanit, i kryesuar nga ramush Haradinaj. Kritikat më të ashpra i janë drejtuar kryesisht atij. Eshtë fakt që ai ka reaguar me vetëkritikë dhe ka deklaruar se ka bërë të pamundshmen sipas tij për ti rezistuar armikut në atë rajon dhe se qysh në atë moment ai do të ishte i gatshëm të vihej nën komandën time, apo të cilitdo oficer profesionist, qoftë edhe si ushtar !. Me thënë të drejten ai sinqeritet ma ka ulur shumë zemërimin që kisha ndaj tij për incidentet që kishte sajuar më parë.  

Ndëkohë shumë anëtarë të shtabit të tij nuk qenë dakort me të. Megjithatë, të nesërmen kemi rënë dakort të formohej Shtabi i Zonës së Tretë Operative për rrafshin e Dukagjinit. Shtabi Suprem më ka emëruar mua komandant të tij. Zv. Komandant është emëruar Ramush Haradinaj. Kryeshef i shtabit operativ është caktuar Nazif ramabaja. Ismet Ibishi është caktuar ndihmës i parë i imi për zbulim dhe kundërzbulim. Për shkak të mungesës së Sali Çekut i cili ndodhej siç thashë në Shqipëri, kryes i detyrës së ndihmësit tim për moral dhe marrëdhënie publike është caktuar faton Mehmetaj. Ndihmës për sigurim u emërua Idriz Elezaj, ndihmës për Logjistike është emëruar rrustem Tetaj dhe ndihmës i komandantit për mbrojtjen territoriale është emëruar Shemsedin Çeku.

Eshtë vendosur edhe riorganizimi i shtabeve të mbrojtjes territoriale në të gjitha fshatrat e rajonit, në formë të shtabeve të vogla për katër-pesë fshatra së bashku. I gjithë Dukagjini u vendos nën drejtimin e institucioneve të Republikës. Kjo ka pasur një jehonë shumë pozitive në moralin e qytetarëve të këtij rajoni të rëndësishëm të kosovës. Menjëherë shtabeve rajonale u ka shkuar urdhëri që të mobilizonin në radhët e Ushtrisë Çlirimtare të Kosovës të gjithë personat e shëndoshë fizikisht dhe psiqikisht të moshës 18 deri 55 vjeçare.

REPUBLIKA E KOSOVËS 
USHTRIA ÇLIRIMTARE E KOSOVËS 
Sh.O.Rr.D 
Prapaqan 

									sekter ushtarak 
									(e besueshme) 


Më 28.8.1998 
SHTABEVE TË MBROJTJES TERRITORIALE 

Duke u nisur nga situata aktuale luftarake në Rrafshin e Dukagjinit, nevoja për mbrojtjen e këtij rajoni, duke pasur parasysh gjendjen momentale dhe shkapërderdhjen e luftëtarëve në vijat e frontit. Drejtoria Operative e rrafshit të Dukagjinit nxjerrë këtë: 


URDHËRESË 

Të mobilizohen në radhët  e UÇK-së, Mbrojtja territoriale në rajon, të gjithë personat e aftë psiqikisht dhe fizikisht prej moshës 18 deri në moshën 55 vjeçare. 

Mobilizimit duhet ti përgjigjen të gjithë personat e këtij rajoni që janë të strehuar në fshatrat përrreth, të cilët duhet të lajmërohen në shtabet përkatëse. 

Ndaj të gjthë personave që nuk i përgjigjen mobilizimit në rajon do të merren masat ndëshkuese në bazë të kushtetutës dhe ligjeve ushtarake në fuqi. 

Sipas organizimit më të ri të Mbrojtjes Territoriale në rajon do të formohen komandat Mbrojtëse territoriale, të cilat do të kenë një seli, ku do të koncentrohen fshatrat në vijën e frontit. 

Në të gjitha komandat Mbrojtëse territoriale në vijat e frontit do të formohen Njësitë Operative të Mbrojtjes Territoriale me strukturë dhe formacion që do ti merrni nga kordinatori. 

Në bazë të gjendjes së krijuar të mirren masat për ngritjen e gatishmërisë luftarake si dhe moralit luftarak në shkallën më të lartë, për hirë të tejkalimit të kësaj situate. 

Për zbatimin e kësaj urdhërese urdhërohen të gjithë komandantët e Mbrojtjes Territoriale të rajonit që deri me 26.08.1998 në orën 8 të mëngjesit, të njoftohet Komandanti i Drejtorisë Operative, kolonel tahir zemaj. 


Kjo urdhëresë hyn në fuqi menjëherë 
										Komandanti 
			           TAHIR ZEMAJ 
                                                    (nënshkrimi)  

Këtij mobilizimi duhej ti përgjigjeshin të gjithë. Sipas riorganizimit do të formoheshin komandat e mbrojtjes territoriale në fshatrat që ishin në vijën e frontit dhe bashkë me to edhe njësitë operative të mbrojtjes territoriale. 

Pas krijimit të Shtabit të zonës së tretë Operative dhe lëshimit të urdhëresës së mësipërme për mobilizim , janë ndarë detyrat mes të gjithë anëtarëve të shtabit për të vazhduar bisedimet dhe konsultimet me shtabet e rajoneve. Kolonel tahir zemaj, në cilësinë e Komandantit të Zonës së Tretë Operative, takimin e parë e ka bërë në Shtabin e Jabllanicës së Gjakovës, ku është pritur nga Dritan Zeneli.  

Zemaj pasi ka pranuar informacionin nga komandanti i trupave, ka bërë revistën e 600 luftëtarëve dhe ka folur para tyre. Fjala e tij është pritur shumë mirë nga luftëtarët. Pastaj, Zemaj ka inspektuar luftëtarët në Bardhaniq, ku është pritur nga vetë zëvëndësi i tij, ramush Haradinaj. Zemaj kujton se pas atyre aktiviteteve  të tija dhe të disa anëtarëve të tjerë të shtabit, UÇK-ja është rigjallëruar dhe institucionalizuar. Ai tashmë kishte mundur të bashkonte dhe bashkërendonte punën e shtabeve, të institucionalizonte dhe profesionalizonte  rezistencën në Rrafshin e Dukagjinit. 

Furnizimi me armë dhe municion po bëhej gjithnjë e më i vështirë. Në fakt ai kurrë nuk ka qenë sipas parashikimeve dhe nuk arriti as minimumin e nevojave. Një sasi armatimi dhe municioni, e nisur nga Shtabi Suprem, ra në pritë në bjeshkët e Belegut. Në atë përleshje me forcat serbe, per të bërë të mundur çarjen e rrethimit, kanë dhënë jetën 6 lutëtarë. Naim Bajraktari, Beqir Mehmetaj, Isa Balaj, Ramush Shala, Hilmi Shala, Naim Gjukaj dhe janë plagosur Idriz Çelaj dhe Ilir Kameraj.  

Duhet përmendur-thekson Kolonel zemaj  që personi që ka qenë pengesë gjatë gjithë kohës, Sali Veseli, ka vazhduar përsëri të jetë pengesë. AI qe larguar duke e gënjyer edhe Ramushin se po shkonte të mblidhte dhe përgatiste ushtarë për tu kthyer me një ushtri të madhe në Kosovë !. Në fakt ai nuk u kthye më as vetë. Eshtë interesant se atë njeri nuk e donte askush, as në fshatin Somolicë, aty ku kishte lindur. Përçarjet dhe pengesat që ka sjellë ai njeri janë të pallogaritshme. Në 4astet e fundit të takimit, me datën 21 gusht 1998, Ramushi bashkë me Fatonin kanë pyetur të gjithë eprorët se deri kur kishin ndërmend ta luftonin shkaun? Kjo pyetje ishte krejtësisht e panevojshme, por ata kishin qejf të shisnin mend me atdhedashurinë e tyre ! 

Pothuajse të gjithë janë  përgjigjur pyetjes, që e kishin bërë vetë, në këtë mënyrë: ne do të mbajmë pushkën në dorë deri ditën që do ti shohim të bashkuara të gjitha trojet shqiptare ! Ramushi ka shtuar: Edhe vetëm në mbetsha, maleve do të endem deri në vdekje me pushkë në dorë për ta realizuar atë ëndërr ! 

Atëherë këto deklarata janë pritur shumë pozitivisht dhe me ngrohtësi nga eprorët e tjerë, veç fallsiteti i tyre duket sot sheshit në mënyrë të neveritshme. Nejse, është e drejtë e njeriut të ndryshojë mendim, veç është dobësi e njeriut të jetë me dy fytyra. Atë ditë ai ka deklaruar se nuk kishte asnjëfarë ambicie për pushtet dhe për poste, në fakt sot pas një viti...! 

Në luftën e rekës së keqe është plagosur Naim Maloku. E kam tërhequr në spitalin ushtarak të Prapaqanit, ku ka ndejtur deri sa ka mundur të shkojë në spitalin ushtarak të Drenicës. Eshtë interesante historia e tij. Me humanizëm i kam dhënë të gjitha ndihmat e nevojshme për ta shpëtuar.Gjatë asaj kohe ka deklaruar se mezi priste të shërohej dhe të tregonte me luftë dhe mirëkuptim se sa i penduar ishte për ato që kishin ndodhur mes nesh. Më tha se kishte dëshirë të më ndiqte deri në vdekje.

----------


## projekti21_dk

*19. Kujtime dhe pjesë nga diskutimi i z. Rrok Berisha, pjesëmarrës në mbledhjen për formimin e SH.O.RR.D*

Në jabllanicë të Dushkajës individ të caktuar si vëllezërit Nazmi dhe Lahi Ibrahimaj që ishin dajë e nip me ramush Haradinajn, pastaj hajdar Dula, të cilin e kishin caktuar si Komandant të Lugut të Baranit për të masovizuar luftën në këtë mjedis, sillen në mënyrë të panjerëzishme dhe kërcënojnë njerëzit. Nazmiu, në Maj të vitit 1998 erdhi në Gllogjan me një vendim të rrejshëm kinse jemi marrë vesh me Qeverinë e Bukoshit dhe duhet që në fshatrat e Lugut të Baranit ti formojmë Shtabet e UÇK-së. 

Dy persona, prej këtyre, sbashku me dy femra ushtare, asgjësuan shënimet e dy gazetarëve amerikanë në fillim të gushtit, gazetare që kishin ardhë në Lug të Baranit për të shkruar një reportazh rreth luftës dhe organizimit tonë të mbrojtjes institucionale. Gazetaret, shoqëroheshin nga një ushtarë i njësive operative të Lugut të Baranit, të Brigadës 131. Kishin hy në kishë të Gllogjanit dhe me dhunë i kishin nxjerrë jasht oborrit të kishës; arsyeja për nxjerrje  ishte se ata, nuk guxonin të hynin në atë zonë pa lejen e faton Mehmetajt, se ai qenkësh zëdhënës i SHQRRD. Natyrisht unë, (Rrok Berisha), u dola në ndihmë gazetareve dhe kërkova nga Maxhupi që ky dhe ato dy vajza që i kishte në përcjellje, të largohen sa më parë nga Lugu i Baranit, pasi në këtë territor veprojnë njësitë operative të Brigadës 131, e cila është e vendosur në Baran. Njëra nga gazetaret, e indinjuar nga ajo që ndodhi tri herë radhazi, shante në anglisht dhe disa herë solli në Lahin shqelma dhe shuplakë. 

Ata mu kërcënuan se do të më vrasin. Ju thashë se ja ku jam. Armët që i keni duhet të përdoren kundër shkijeve dhe jo kundër shqiptarëve. Gjatë këtyre dialogjeve, ushtari i njësisë operative të Baranit, përkatësisht të Brigadës 131 u tërhoq në qetësi. Pas kësaj, së bashku me gazetaret u kthyem në kazermën e Baranit, ku Komandanti i Brigadës 131, zoti Ramabaja, i ka qetësuar dhe pas një ore së bashku me gazetarët kemi ardhë dhe një herë në Gllogjan dhe kemi biseduar përzemërsisht me ato gazetare për të gjitha problemet tona. (Më vonë ato kanë shkruar reportazhin në gazetën New York Times dhe shumë drejt e kanë informuar opinionin ndërkombëtar mbi luftën në këtë anë. 

Pas ofensivës së parë në Lugun e baranit më së tepërmi e pësoi fshati Nepolje dhe shtatë shtëpi të fshatit Gllogjan. Pal Koci  ishte major (rezervë) i MT, dhe njëherit Komandant i SHT dhe qe i rreshtuar në rrugën institucionale. Për këtë arsye ata të Jabllanicës në krye me Dr. Din Krasniqin nga Vranoci, erdhën dhe deshën ta likuidojnë Palin në tradhti, por me ndërhyrjen e shpejtë të komandant ramabajës, në çastet e fundit, e keqja u eleminua. 

Në gusht të vitit 1998 organizohet mbledja në kazermën e Prapaqanit ku morën pjesë 72 përfaqsues të fshatrave të Dukagjinit. Kjo për mua dhe për të gjithë banorët e rrafshit të Dukagjinit mbetet mbledhje historike, sepse populli tregoi pjekurinë, dëshirën dhe përkrahjen e vet për ushtrinë e profesionalizuar dhe nën komandën e institucioneve të Republikës së Kosovës. Dëshira e të gjithëve ishte që të çliroheshim nga çizmja e shkaut me sa më pak viktima njerëzore e jo përmes rebelimit nanoist dhe revolucionit të vonuar. Në atë takim unë diskutova në emër të 25 fshatrave të Lugut të Baranit që përfshihen nga Bjeshkët e Nemuna e deri në Dri, territor që ishte i organizuar dhe i kontrolluar nga Brigada 131, me qendër në Baran. Unë e dija mirë disponimin politik të banorëve të këtyre fshatrave, sepse këtë e kishin shprehur përmes tri komunikatave të cilat i kishin transmetuar edhe në mjetet e informimit. 

Në atë takim, kërkova që UÇK-ja të jetë e sjellshme dhe e disiplinuar, sepse populli ynë mjaft ka vuajtur nga uniforma e huaj dhe mos ti sjellim vuajtje dhe ne, sepse disa të ashtuquajtur ushtarë po ulin moralin e ushtarit. Atij që ka vendosur me vdek për Kosovë, këto sjellje nuk i takojnë dhe se masa po irritohet nga UÇK-ja, sepse populli në vend që ta mbështesë ushtrinë, po distancohet prej saj. Ne nuk mund të lejojmë që të kemi ushtri private apo partiake. Ushtria duhet të vihet nën  mbikëqyrjen e institucioneve dhe shpjegova rastin konkret në lidhje me vendimet e rrejshme në emër të Qeverisë së Kosovës për formimin e Shtabeve të UÇK-së në Lugë të Baranit nga ana Nazmi Ibrahimit. Pyeta se si shpjegohet rasti i Ujkut që deklaron haptas se unë më Zanë Qaushin e shokët jemi ata që kemi nxjerrë nga burgu Fatos Nanon dhe me ndihmën tonë është rrëzuar Qeverija Demokratike në Shqipëri.  

Kjo sipas tij ka bërë, me demek, që ne të vijmë deri te armët ! Po ashtu është thënë se do ti vrasim që nga Presidenti, ministrat, gazetarët. Kryetarë partish dhe deputetët sepse të gjithë qenkëshin në shërbim të Serbisë. Pastaj theksova se, në emër të kujt po plaqkitet populli, kush është urdhërdhanës, sepse kemi një numër të madh të vjedhjeve si vetura, bagëti, të holla, marrjen e armëve që vijnë nga Shqipëria dhe stërshitjen e tyre ? Duhet ndalur krimi nga ana e disa pjesëtarëve të UÇK-së, sepse peshqit po majen në basenin e Radoniqit nga mishi i njerëzve të pafajshëm.  

Eshtë e vërtetë  e hidhur dhe panjerëzi ajo që është ba në basenin e Radoniqit, mjerisht aty më së paku ka shkije. Në basen ka të vrarë, të dhunuara shqiptare. Aktet barbare janë të kryera nga vetë shqiptarët pa gjygj dhe pa e zbuluar të vërtetën. Prandaj askush nuk ka të drejtë, me asnjë ligj të botës të vras dikënd pa gjyq e lëre më civilët pa marrë parasysh përkatësinë e tyre. Herët a vonë dikush për këtë do të japë llogari. Në luftë vriten ushtarët e armikut e jo civilët e pafajshëm, prandaj nëse duam të fitojmë duhet të zhvillojmë luftë të pastër, sepse është e drejta  jonë për tu mbrojtur. Baseni i radoniqit kurrë nuk do të jetë mburrja, por turpi ynë. 

Në dikutimin tim jam munduar që ushtria e shtetit të Kosovës të jetë e pandarë dhe e bashkuar. Ne nuk duhet të ngrejmë. Armët kundër njëri-tketrit, por ti bashkojmë  ato kundër okupatorit. Banorët e Lugut të baranit janë të interesuar që ushtria e shtetit të udhëhiqet nga njerëz me përvojë dhe të autoritetshëm sepse dhe besimi i popullit do të forcohet te Ushtria dhe se çdo veprim i pakujdesshëm po shkakton dëme të pa llogaritshme te populli dhe pastaj edhe besimi po zvogëlohet. Kam kërkuar nga të pranishmit që të zhbllokohen mjetet e informimit dhe të hiqet mjegulla e krijuar informative. Në këtë takim kam kërkuar të dihen rezervat e popullit dhe ato të kalojnë në rezerva për njesitë operative ushtarake. Gjithashtu kam kërkuar nga të pranishmit që të hiqet dorë nga aksionet e pa planifikuara. 

Rrok Berisha

----------

